# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  manga?

## MOG

Now here’s my turn...
I’d like to introduce you some stories from a comic. The title of the comic is “Mind Assassin”. 
The story is about a man with supernatural power to remove people by loosing their mind and memory. He works as a doctor and accept worries of his patients. In the case which the patient can’t get out of trauma, he uses his power to erase it so that the patient can live happily.
The main characters are: Kazui Okumori(奥森かずい), the doctor and his adopted child, Koyata(虎弥太).
There are various kinds of spoken Japanese in the text. It may be interesting for Japanese learners. 
I punctuated the text accordingly and divided the whole text into some sections.
I’m going to give my translation by the section. 
Any corrections of the translation are highly appreciated. And any questions about Japanese are welcomed.
Please translate them into English or Russian if you like. I’d like to see how do you do it. 
＃１悲しみを継ぎし者 
1.1.1(At the clinic, Kazui with a boy who has caught a cold)
かずい：はい、じゃ袖まくって下さい。
　　　　大丈夫、痛くないですよ。
(The boy runs out of the office)
かずい：あっ･･･ちょっと･･･どこ行くんですかっ　田中くんっ　田中･･･
(Kazui hit himself on the head at the top frame of the door to the waiting room) *ゴッ*
かずい：あう
患者：･･････奥森先生？
少年：わーっ本当だっ、本当にぶつけた、でけ～
少年の友達：なーっ本当だろ！？オレんときもやったんだぜーっ 
1.1.2
少年の母：もうしわけありませんでした。ほら、正（ただし）っあんたが謝るんでしょ！！
かずい：いえいえ、僕の不注意だったんです。いつものことですけど･･･
正：先生、またカゼひいたら来るね。今度はオレも友達連れて来るからさ。
かずい：え･･･
正：みんな先生のこと見たいって言うんだぜ、おもしれーから。
母：何言ってるのっ　ここは遊び場じゃないのよっ
正：先生さよーならーっ
かずい：はい、さようなら。車に気を付けて帰るんですよー 
1.1.3
(Koyata carefully appears from the living room)
かずい：今のが午前中の最後の患者さんですよ。
虎弥太：かずい、ごはん食べよーっ　早く、死にそう
かずい：何を言ってるんですか。毎日そう言うから10時のおやつのどら焼き置いておいたでしょう？なぜこれ  を食べないんですか。
虎弥太：あのね･･･　かずいもね、おなかすいてると思ってね、残しておいてあげたの。
かずい：この子は･･･　そんなこと言ってまた大好物のアンコだけ食べましたね？
　　　　虎弥太っ　待ちなさいっ　どこへ･･･ *ゴッ*
かずい：うわっ
虎弥太：大丈夫？ 
1.1.4
(There run into a girl and a man) *バンッ*
かずい＆虎弥太：！！
男：このガキ！！さんざん手こずらせてしまいにゃこんな所に逃げこみやがって。ほら、こいっ
少女：*がたがたうるせぇよっ*
かずい：え
虎弥太：う･･･ 
1.1.5
少女：あたしこの病院に通院してるの。勝手に決めつけて追いかけてこないでよ、*変態おやじ*
男：この女、なめやがって
(The man notice Kazui)
男：あ･･･ここの先生でいらっしゃいますか。私はこういう者です。ご迷惑かけてすいません。
(He shows police officer’s ID)
刑事：こいつはタチの悪いやつでいつもこういう所に逃げ込むんです。すぐ補導しますから。
かずい：はぁ･･･ 
1.1.6
少女：病気で通院すっから学校休んでるだけだろ、ふざけんな
刑事：先生、こんな女見かけたことありますか？通院なんてしてませんよね
かずい：あの･･･たしかにこの方は通院してはいませんでした
刑事：ほら見ろ、さぁ、こいっ
少女：さわんな、エロじじい
かずい：だから今日が初診ということになりますけど
刑事：え･･･ 
1.1.7(The man goes out)
かずい：それじゃ、もうちょっと待ってて下さい、虎弥太
虎弥太：ねぇ、かずい。やめた方がいいよ、きっと殺されちゃうよ。ぼく知ってんだ、あのカバンの中ねヨーヨ  ーとか入ってるんだよ
少女：入ってねーよ 
1.2.1(At the office)
少女：ねぇ･･･　なんで助けてくれたの？
かずい：助けた･･･？　　･･･じゃ、本当に病気じゃなかったんですか？
少女：うそぉ～っ　　ま、あたしだって別に悪いことしてたわけじゃないから、逃げることなかったんだけど･  ･･
かずい：お名前は？
少女：ホントに何もしてないって、それどころじゃなかったんだよ
かずい：知ってますよ。でも病気で来たということなら診察券必要じゃないですか
少女：夜志保･･･山下夜志保。 
(In front of the clinic)
刑事：くそ･･･ここの医者さえジャマしなきゃ今日中に片付いたのに。早くしないとあの女何するかわからん  。とにかく急いでなんとかしなくては･･･ 
1.2.2(At the office)
かずい：それじゃ山下さん、今度必ず保険証持って来て下さい。
(Looking the card in the hand)
夜志保：奥森医院･･･奥森先生ってゆーんだ･･･変わってるね。
かずい：え？そんなにめずらしい名字じゃないと思いますけど
夜志保：*先生が* 
1.2.3
夜志保：背でかいしピアスしてるし医者に見えないし･･･人の言うことすぐ信用するし･･･そ  れでさ･･･
　　　　変わってるついでに聞くけど･･･何この精神と記憶に関する相談って。
かずい：それはボクが精神と記憶を壊せますということなんです。
夜志保：壊す？
かずい：その人の為にならない精神や記憶を壊すんですよ。
　　　　人間というのは一見強いようでも、その精神はとても繊細なんです。一端キズつくと自分の力では立ち  直れないこともあります。キズついた記憶に縛られ幸せになれないどころか生きる力まで失ってしまった人達･  ･･
そういう記憶を壊すんです。その人が生きてまた幸せを見つけられるように･･･ 
1.2.4
夜志保：先生変わってるってより･･･*変*
かずい：へ･･･
夜志保：どこにそんなこと出来るやついるんだよ。バカにしてんの？大体、本当に出来るくらいな  ら･･･
かずい：さっきの･･･ボクと一緒にいた子、何歳（いくつ）に見えましたか？
夜志保：当てたらいくらくれる？
かずい：やっぱりいいです･･･ 
1.2.5
かずい：彼は幼い頃心にひどくキズを負ってしまったんです。だからそれまでの彼の精神と記憶を全て壊してボ  クが引き取り育てました。10歳で赤ん坊と同じになってしまったので未だに子どものようなことをしています  けど･･･あれで一応18歳なんですよ。　全然信じていませんね？
夜志保：まぁね 
1.2.6
かずい：ここに二つのどら焼きがあります。でもちょっと事情がありまして･･･両方ともアンコが入っていま  せん。
(He takes off his pierced earrings)
夜志保：？
かずい：どちらにもアンコが入っていないのは覚えていますね？
(He touches her on the head) 
1.2.7
かずい：さて、山下さん。どっちがアンコの入っているどら焼きでしょう
夜志保：こっち
かずい：どうぞ確かめてみて下さい
(She opens them up and finds no bean paste in the cake)
夜志保：（あっそういえばアンコが　入っていたことは覚えていたはずなのに･･･） 
1.2.8
かずい：少しだけ記憶を消させてもらいました。つらい記憶を忘れてしまうことは現実から逃げることだという  人もいますが･･･そういう理論だけでは解決できない時だってあると思うんです。どうでしょう、信じてもら  えましたか？
(He put on the pierced earrings)
夜志保：そのピアスって今みたいな変な力使う時はずすの？
かずい：え･･･まぁ一種の制御装置みたいなものですね 
1.3.1
夜志保：だからださいんだーっそのピアス
かずい：え?
夜志保：あたしのピアスの方がかわいい。これあたしに似合うから。一番気に入ってるの。
　　　　要するにださいかださくないかって似合うか似合わないかってことよ。あたしは似合ったものじゃなき  ゃいやなの。しょうがなくて付けてるのは似合ってるのとは違うの
かずい：そ･･･そうなんですか･･･でも･･･　話が･･･
夜志保：あいつは、あたしに一番似合ってた 
1.3.2
(She hands clip of an article to Kazui)
（*少年刺殺される*
グループ同士の抗争
十日午前三時頃渋谷区代々木の路上で少年の刺殺死体が発見された。被害者は渋谷区本町三丁目に住むスナック  アルバイト伊藤鉄也さん（17）。伊藤さんは渋谷の少年グループに所属していたため、警察では少年グループ  ･･･）
かずい：これは･･･
夜志保：それがあたしに一番似合ってたあいつだよ 
1.3.3
夜志保：そこにケンカで刺されたってなってるでしょ、でもそれウソ。あたしだけは本当のこと知  ってるんだ。*あいつは殺された*
　　　　本当に･･･あいつは殺されたんだよ。あたしにばっか幸せになってほしいとか言っとい  てね。
　　　　あいつやばい仕事してるって言ってた。殺されるかもしんないから、オレと一緒に逃げないかって･･  ･
　　　　でもその時･･･ずっと連絡もしてこないで何言ってんのって･･･ロクに話聞かないで電話切ったん  だ。
　　　　あいつの死を知ったのは次の日の朝･･･　新聞でその切り抜きの記事見て･･･ 
1.3.4
夜志保：でも泣けなかった。悲しいってよりくやしかったから。
　　　　あいつを信じなかった自分と･･･あいつを刺したやつに対して･･･
　　　　それ以来ずっといらいらして躍起になって犯人を探しまわった。でも結局あのうるさい刑事に毎日追っ  かけられただけだったけど
　　　　どうしてもあいつ殺したやつ見つけて*ブッ殺すんだ*
　　　　後はあたしが幸せになる。あいつの口ぐせだったから。あたしに幸せでいてほしいって･  ･･
かずい：それはどうでしょうか･･･
　　　　あなたの言う幸せと彼の言っていた幸せとは違うんじゃないですか？ 
1.3.5
夜志保：な･･･なんだよそれ･･････そんなのあたしの勝手だろっ
　　　　あんたにとってもあいつにとっても幸せじゃなくたってあたしには幸せなんだよ、それが
そりゃ･･･あたしだって･･･
　　　　忘れられれば楽だと何度も思ったよ･･･でもだめなんだよ。
　　　　あたしのせいなんだ･･･あたしがあいつを信じなかったから･･･ 
1.3.6
かずい：壊しますか、記憶･･･
夜志保：先生･･･もし先生の彼女があたしみたいな立場だったらどうする？先生のこと忘れちゃっても幸せに  なってほしいと思う？
かずい：思いましたよ、昔ね･･･
夜志保：そっか･･･じゃあいつもそう思ってくれるかな
(Kazui erase her memory) 
1.3.7
(At the living room after Yashiho has gone)
かずい：虎弥太―すいません、遅くなりまして･･･
(There are a couple of empty plates and Koyata’s sitting holding a fork. He gives a glassy stare)
かずい：お･･･おなかすいたでしょう～～～っ　すぐごはんに･･･ん･･･
(Kazui finds a robot sitting on his chair)
かずい：これがボクの席に座っているというのは明らかにあてつけですね？
虎弥太：･･････ 
1.4.1(Night, Yashiho with her friend riding on the bike)
夜志保の友達：じゃ、何？気がついたら知らない病院にいたっての？
夜志保：うーん･･･なんか、はっきり覚えてないんだよなぁーっ
友達：あぶねーよ、それって･･･薬かがされて変なことされたんじゃねーの？
夜志保：ばーか、たとえ意識がなくたってそんなやつブッ殺すよ 
1.4.2
友達：久しぶりだなぁ、そういう夜志保。ここんとこずっとゾンビみたいだったからね、あの一件  以来。
夜志保：なんかあったっけ？
友達：ハハハハ。いーのいーのなんでもない。忘れちまったことなんて気にすんなよ。今が楽しき  ゃいいんだ 
1.4.3(Near Yashiho’s house)
友達：ここでいーの？家まで行くよ
夜志保：いーのいーの。うちのババァがうるさいんだ、その音聞くと
友達：じゃ、明日迎えにくっからさ
夜志保：サンキュ、じゃねー
(Yashiho’s friend goes home) 
1.4.4
刑事：50CCバイクにノーヘルで二人乗り･･････本来なら職務上おまえらをとっつかまえてやるところ  だ
夜志保：は？だれよあんた。何わけの分かんないこと言ってんの
刑事：伊藤鉄也･･･というのだったら分かるだろ
刑事：知らねーよ 
1.4.5
刑事：あいつは一度補導された時ある刑事と知り合った･･･なんでも、その刑事が署に押収された麻薬を持ち  出し･･･それをあいつが売っていたらしいな。でも一説じゃ、その刑事が伊藤を脅していたってゆーのもある  。もし麻薬を売らなきゃ･･･おたくの彼女を事件に見せかけて暴行させてやるってね 
1.4.6
刑事：彼はしばらく麻薬を売り歩いていたが、そのうちその売り上げ金を持って逃げ出した。例の彼女と二人で  逃げるつもりだったらしいが、直前に彼女にふられてしまったんだよ･･･それでその夜･･･彼女だけでも守  る決心をしたのか、伊藤はその刑事を呼び出し殺そうとした。だが殺されたのは伊藤だった。もちろんその刑事  はやつの持ち金を取り返し、その事件も仲間同士のケンカだったと報告したがね･･･ 
1.4.7
刑事：ただ一つ･･･その刑事が心配していたのは･･･伊藤の彼女がもしかしたら自分を知っているかもしれ  ない･･･
夜志保：なんであたしにそんな話すんだ･･･！！
刑事：だから、ずっと探してたんだろ？オレを･･･　礼なんかいらないよ。今の話はほんの餞別がわりだから  ね･･･あの世へ行く為の･･･ 
1.5.1(Yashiho’s friend on the street alone)
夜志保の友達：あ。夜志保のカバン入れたコインロッカーの鍵、持ってきちゃった。どーすっかな。ま･･･い  っか･･･どーせ明日学校行かねーし… 
1.5.2(The detective having a knife on his left hand)
刑事：さて･･･伊藤は仲間同士のケンカということで死んでもらったが･･･君はどうするかな･･･通り魔  による婦女暴行殺人なんてのはどうだ？なーに･･･そんな風におとなしくしてくれりゃ、すぐ･  ･･
(He get at her and tries to touch her on the face, she bites him on the right hand, blood drops down from his hand)
刑事：！！　こ･･･この女･･･
夜志保：てめーのせいで･･･思い出したよ･･･何もかも･･･鉄也のことも･･･どれだけあたしがあんた  を殺したかったか･･･ってことも
(He grins and charge the knife, stabs her)
夜志保：キャァァアアアーッ 
1.5.3(At Kazui’s living room, Koyata’s watching a horror video with Kazui)
虎弥太：キャーッ
かずい：うわ、び･･･びっくりしたぁ。なんて声出すんですか、虎弥太は
虎弥太：止めて、怖い、怖い、怖い
かずい：これ見たいと言ったのは虎弥太じゃないですか。こんなのボクだって怖いですよ
虎弥太：だって･･････勉強したかったんだもん
かずい：な･･･何を勉強したかったんですか･･････　ちょっときけん･･･
虎弥太：いーのっ 
1.5.4(Yashiho makes a call to Kazui from a park)
かずい：･･････もしもし？･･････もしもし？もしもし？
虎弥太：まさか･･･の･･･のろいの電話？
夜志保：せんせ･･･
かずい：ああ、もしかして山下さんですか？
夜志保：･･････見つけたんだ･･･あいつ刺した男･･･
かずい：（記憶が･･･戻ってる･･･）
夜志保：今日あたしのこと･･･追っかけてきた刑事いたでしょ･･･あいつだったんだ･･････ブッ殺し  てやろーと思ったけどダメだった･･････
かずい：どうしたんですか、山下さんっ何が･･･
夜志保：･･････でもね･･･犬みたいにかみついてやったよ･･･右手に･･･ 
1.5.5
夜志保：死ねれば･･･幸せになれると思ってたけど･･････先生の言った通りだ･･･全然幸せじゃない  ね･･････
かずい：山下さんっ　今、どこにいるんですかっ　山下さん
夜志保：公園･･･うちの･･･近く。先生･･･助けて･･･死ぬの怖い･･･
かずい：今行きます。すぐ行きますからそこ動かないで･･････いいですね？
夜志保：･･････先生･･････
かずい：･･･はい？
夜志保：あ･････････　･･･んん･･･なんでもない･･･待ってる･･････
(She hangs up the phone)
夜志保：鉄也･･･ 
1.5.6(Yashiho’s friend on the street near the park)
友達：おかしーな。家にも帰ってないってゆーし･･････やっぱ明日にすりゃよかったかな･  ･･
(She finds Yashiho sitting in the park)
友達：ん！？*夜志保* 
1.6.1(At the park. Police and ambulance have arrived. There is a crowd of onlooker)
警官：はいどいてー
(Kazui arrives at the park and push his way through the crowd)
かずい：すいません、通してください
警官：あっ･･･ちょっと君･･････
別の警官：おいっ　君･･･何を･･････！！
(Kazui uncovers the body and finds Yashiho. The police pull his jacket)
警官
：ちょっと君勝手なことしてもらっちゃ困るんだ。ほら、ここは立ち入り禁止だ、出た出た 
1.6.2
ニュースキャスター：それでは先ほど判明した電話ボックスの血文字については？
見物人A：そぉねー･･･犯人とかの特徴ならともかく･･･
かずい：すいません、血文字って･･････
見物人B：ん、ああ･･･くだらないことよ。電話ボックスの下の方に何か書いた後ゴシゴシこすって消してあ  ったから、警察が調べたら*“あいしてる”*って書いてあったんですって。まったく最近の子はドラマとか見すぎよねー･･･*あ･･･どこ行くの！？*
(Kazui goes up to the phone box and see the trace of erased blood letter which reminds him of what she said: あいつはあたしに一番似合ってた。どうしてもあいつ殺したやつ見つけてブッ殺すんだ。後はあたしが幸せにな  る。あいつの口ぐせだったから。あたしに幸せでいてほしいって･･･) 
1.6.3(Kazui get back home)
虎弥太：おかえり、かずい。どうだった？あの人に会えた？
かずい：こんなつもりではありませんでした･･････　彼女の気持ちを思えばこそ･･････ボクは彼女  の記憶を完全に消せなかったんです･･････
　　　　今はつらい思い出でしかなくても、いつか強くなれた時に･･･自分には大切な人がいたんだと思える  はずだから･･･と･･･
　　　　しかし私が壊した記憶はそう簡単に戻ることはない･･････
　　　　彼女はつらいだけの記憶を無理矢理思い出させられたのです 
1.6.4(On the street, under the highway)
刑事：さみー･･･くそ･･･あの女のせいで遅くなっちまった。手はいてーし･･･ったくとんでもねー一日  だった･･･
(He finds Kazui standing on the street)
刑事：な･･･なんだ･･･おどかさないで下さいよ･･･　え･･･と･･･あ、昼間のお医者さんでしたね  。こんな時間にこんな所でどうしたんです？だれかと待ち合わせですか？
かずい：その･･･手、どうしました
刑事：あ、これですか？いやぁ、犬にかまれましてね･･･どうも犬とは相性がよくないんですよ。それじゃ、  私は急ぎますんでこれで･･･
かずい：その犬･･･山下夜志保という名じゃなかったですか 
1.6.5
かずい：私は待ち合わせなどではなくあなたを待っていたんです。彼女の記憶が戻ってしまう程、残酷な殺し方  をしたあなたをね
刑事：いくらほしいんだ？　口止め料がほしいんだろ？私はこう見えても用心深くてね。不安な要素は出来るだ  け穏便に片付けることにしてるんだ。だからその為の出費や努力はおしまない。こんな風に･･･  ･･･
(He pulls on the knife but get caught by Kazui)
かずい：おまえはいつか法によって裁かれるだろう。しかしそんなものでは彼女の悲しみや苦しみ  は癒されない
刑事：おいっ　はなせ･･･何をするんだっ　ま･･･待て、金ならやるっ　いくらでも･･･
(Kazui uses his power)
かずい：もうこの力で･･･Mind Assassinとして･･･二度と殺しはしたくなかった 
1.6.6(After Kazui has gone, police and doctor on the street)
警官：死んでいるのか？
医者：いえ･･･心臓だけがかろうじて動いている状態ですね
警官：こいつは持病もないし他殺じゃないのか？
医者：他殺って･･･普通の人間がこんなこと出来るはずないじゃないですか 
1.7.1(A few days after, Kazui and Koyata is walking on a street. Koyata has a bouquet in his hand)
虎弥太：ねーかずい。ぼくこの前の映画、全部見たよ。でもやっぱり勉強になんなかった。ぼくも殺し屋を勉強  すればかずいと同じ気持ちになれるから、かずいが寂しくないと思ったんだけどな。今度はお医者さんのにしと  くね
(He put the bouquet in the corner of the park)
虎弥太：ここでいい？
かずい：そうですね
虎弥太：あ、こっちの人のお花、お水ないや。入れてきてあげよっと 
1.7.2
(Yashiho’s friend stops her bike at the side of Kazui)
友達：奥森センセでしょ。背やたらでかいって聞いてたから、すぐわかった
かずい：え･･･ど･･･どちら様で･･･
友達：ふ―――ん･･･なるほどね･･･　夜志保からの伝言･･･っても死ぬ間際だったから遺言か･･･　  “先生なら似合うよ”って言って渡すようたのまれた。あの子は最後まで素直じゃなかったけどね。よ  うするに*ありがと*ってことだよ 
1.7.3
虎弥太：ねー何もらったの？見せて
かずい：似合いますか？
(He put earrings on him)
虎弥太：似合うーっ　全然男に見えなかった
かずい：･･･複雑ですね

----------


## MOG

Here is the first section for now...  

> 1.1.1(At the clinic, Kazui with a boy who has caught a cold) 
> かずい：はい、じゃ袖まくって下さい。 
> 　　　　大丈夫、痛くないですよ。 
> (The boy runs out of the office) 
> かずい：あっ･･･ちょっと･･･どこ行くんですかっ　田中くんっ　田中･･･ 
> (Kazui hit himself on the head at the top frame of the door to the waiting room) 
> ゴッ 
> かずい：あう 
> 患者：･･････奥森先生？ 
> ...

 Kazui: Ok, now turn up your sleeve. Don’t worry, it doesn’t hurt.
Kazui: Hey, wait, where’re you going? Tanaka?
Kazui: Ouch.
Patients: …Dr.Okumori?
Boy: Gee, you’re right, he hit himself, how tall!
A fiend of him: See, it’s true!? He did it when I ran away!

----------


## ST

seems what the most common Japanese names is: Yamada, Tanaka and Suzuki  ::

----------


## ST

1.8.3 
Akitora: ну что там у тебя? покажи.
Kazui: подходят? (он одевает сережки)
Akitora: подходят. совсем как мужчина выглядел
Kazui: ...сложно, да? 
правильно? Насчет третьей строчки я сомневаюсь... mienakatta написано? Прошедшее время от mieru?

----------


## laxxy

Vow! 
Is "Mind Assassin" its' official title or does it have a Japanese title? 
It would have been really nice if we could somehow take a look at the actual pages though, as a comic book is more than just a script...

----------


## MOG

> 1.8.3  Koyata: ну что там у тебя? покажи.
> Kazui: подходят? (он одевает сережки)
> Koyata: подходят. совсем как мужчина выглядел
> Kazui: ...сложно, да? 
> правильно? Насчет третьей строчки я сомневаюсь... mienakatta написано? Прошедшее время от mieru?

 Да, правильно, наверное. Кроме чтения имени.
mieru - mienai - mienakatta

----------


## MOG

Here are the link to the official site of the work. http://www.venus.dti.ne.jp/~wisedog/mindassassin.html 
And about the author http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/MIND_ASSASSIN

----------


## laxxy

1.1.2
少年の母：もうしわけありませんでした。ほら、正（ただし）っあんたが謝るんでしょ！！
Мама пацана: Это было совершенно неприлично с твоей стороны. Тадаши (*an interesting name), а ну посмотри сюда и извинись.  
かずい：いえいえ、僕の不注意だったんです。いつものことですけど･･･ 
Казуи: да ладно там, я сам промашку допустил. Ничего особенного. 
正：先生、またカゼひいたら来るね。今度はオレも友達連れて来るからさ。
Тадаши: доктор, если еще раз простужусь, приду к вам. И еще и товарищей приведу.
(Q.: What does から mean here? I'm probably missing something). 
かずい：え･･･
Казуи: Э...
正：みんな先生のこと見たいって言うんだぜ、おもしれーから。
Тадаши: на такого доктора посмотреть все захотят, очень уж вы прикольный. 
(missing 言うんだぜ here) 
母：何言ってるのっ　ここは遊び場じゃないのよっ
Мама: Чего это ты мелешь? Ты что, в песочнице? 
正：先生さよーならーっ
Тадаши: Пока, доктор 
かずい：はい、さようなら。車に気を付けて帰るんですよー 
Казуи: Пока, пока. Drive carefully.

----------


## laxxy

> Да, правильно, наверное. Кроме прочтения имени. (imho).

----------


## laxxy

BTW, how old is かずい? is it appropriate to use 僕 with a customer in a setting like this?
One other thing I've been long curious about -- sometimes people are writing their first names in hiragana; is it possible for a Japanese person not to have a proper kanji name at all or is it just that perhaps the characters are too obscure so they prefer not to deal with writing them when possible?

----------


## laxxy

> 1.8.3 
> Akitora: ну что там у тебя? покажи.
> Kazui: подходят? (он одевает сережки)
> Akitora: подходят. совсем как мужчина выглядел

 А не наоборот? "Совсем на мужчину не был похож"?
Why past time here? Does it refer to how he looked with the earrings on, or without? (somewhat unclear without seeing the actual comic).    ::  　とっても怪しい漫画ですね...　  ::

----------


## MOG

> 1.1.2
> 少年の母：もうしわけありませんでした。ほら、正（ただし）っあんたが謝るんでしょ！！
> Мама пацана: Это было совершенно неприлично с твоей стороны. Тадаши (*an interesting name), а ну посмотри сюда и извинись.

 Тут мама, в переводе в первом предложении, кажется, говорит сыну? Вот мне не понятно, почему неприлично "с твоей стороны"? Она доктору извиняется.  ::     

> かずい：いえいえ、僕の不注意だったんです。いつものことですけど･･･ 
> Казуи: да ладно там, я сам промашку допустил. Ничего особенного. 
> 正：先生、またカゼひいたら来るね。今度はオレも友達連れて来るからさ。
> Тадаши: доктор, если еще раз простужусь, приду к вам. И еще и товарищей приведу.
> (Q.: What does から mean here? I'm probably missing something).

 Да, это совсем разговорная речь. Часто пропустят такие предложения, как 待っててね（期待しててね、準備しててね） после から. 
Кстати насчет 待ってて. Это разговорный вариант 待っていて. Также можно сказать 待っといて.   

> かずい：え･･･
> Казуи: Э...
> 正：みんな先生のこと見たいって言うんだぜ、おもしれーから。
> Тадаши: на такого доктора посмотреть все захотят, очень уж вы прикольный. 
> (missing 言うんだぜ here) 
> 母：何言ってるのっ　ここは遊び場じゃないのよっ
> Мама: Чего это ты мелешь? Ты что, в песочнице? 
> 正：先生さよーならーっ
> Тадаши: Пока, доктор 
> ...

 А почему только здесь по-английски? И это наоборот, «будь осторожно на машины».   

> BTW, how old is かずい? is it appropriate to use 僕 with a customer in a setting like this? 
> One other thing I've been long curious about -- sometimes people are writing their first names in hiragana; is it possible for a Japanese person not to have a proper kanji name at all or is it just that perhaps the characters are too obscure so they prefer not to deal with writing them when possible?

 He said that he erased Koyata’s mind and memory at the age of 10 and he is now 18. And there is another story in which is told that Kazui was about 18 when he did that. So he’s 26 or so.
But I don’t think the age of the speaker is important here. While 俺 is quite improper to use in this kind of situations, 僕 just sounds modest.    

> Originally Posted by ST  1.8.3 
> Akitora: ну что там у тебя? покажи. 
> Kazui: подходят? (он одевает сережки) 
> Akitora: подходят. совсем как мужчина выглядел   А не наоборот? "Совсем на мужчину не был похож"? 
> Why past time here? Does it refer to how he looked with the earrings on, or without? (somewhat unclear without seeing the actual comic).

 Wow, you’re right. I somehow read совсем не как мужчина выглядил  ::  
Так как он красавец, он натурально выглядит как женщина, особенно когда у него длинные волосы. Хотя сейчас у него волосы не так длинные.
As soon as he put the earrings on, he took them off, so the comment was done after he actually didn’t look like a man.
It seems that we speak quite a lot more in past tense in comparison with English or Russian.    

> とっても怪しい漫画ですね...

 それはどうでしょうか。この漫画はもう10年ほど前の作品ですが、完成度の高い作品としていまだに知る人の  間では高い人気を誇っているようです。主人公かずいが超能力者であることと、その超能力を持つ背景は現実ば  なれしているものの、患者の悩みやそれに対するかずいの接し方は人間味にあふれ、親近感が持てるためでしょ  う。怪しいといえばまあそういえなくもないですが、作品全体を通してユーモラスな雰囲気があり、ぼくは結構  好きですけどね。  ::

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  1.1.2
> 少年の母：もうしわけありませんでした。ほら、正（ただし）っあんたが謝るんでしょ！！
> Мама пацана: Это было совершенно неприлично с твоей стороны. Тадаши (*an interesting name), а ну посмотри сюда и извинись.   Тут мама, в переводе в первом предложении, кажется, говорит сыну? Вот мне не понятно, почему неприлично "с твоей стороны"? Она перед доктором извиняется.

 Я тут немного по другому написал, да. Более точно было бы "с нашей стороны", или просто "извините нас, пожалуйста".   

> [quote:1im73k7l]かずい：はい、さようなら。車に気を付けて帰るんですよー 
> Казуи: Пока, пока. Drive carefully.

 А почему только здесь по-английски? И это наоборот, «будь осторожно на машины».Так не правильно. "Будьте осторожны, берегитесь автомобилей" наверное наиболее близко по смыслу, хотя это и перевод, а не устоявшееся выражение. См. также ниже.[/quote:1im73k7l] 
Понятно. Только тут по-английски потому, что такого же типичного русского выражения мне в голову сразу не пришло. "Следите за дорогой", наверное (usually meaning "drive carefully"). "Счастливо добраться" еще годится во всех значениях.   

> But I don’t think the age of the speaker is important here. While 俺 is quite improper to use in this kind of situations, 僕 just sounds modest.

 So it would not sound strange even if he were like 30..40?   

> Originally Posted by ST  1.8.3 
> Akitora: ну что там у тебя? покажи. 
> Kazui: подходят? (он одевает сережки) 
> Akitora: подходят. совсем как мужчина выглядел   А не наоборот? "Совсем на мужчину не был похож"? 
> Why past time here? Does it refer to how he looked with the earrings on, or without? (somewhat unclear without seeing the actual comic).

 ねー、ねー？　怪しいぞ！ ^_^   

> とっても怪しい漫画ですね...

 ええ、面白いですね。
ところで、「怪しいといえばまあそういえなくもないですが」　私にとってちょっと難しいです-- 
"even though one could say that it is suspicious," そう　言えなく　も　無い　ですが？ "I would not say so"? Why も, can it be used in a contrasting sense like this or am I just totally confused?

----------


## laxxy

> Here is the first section for now...    
> 			
> 				1.1.1(At the clinic, Kazui with a boy who has caught a cold) 
> かずい：はい、じゃ袖まくって下さい。 
> 　　　　大丈夫、痛くないですよ。 
> (The boy runs out of the office) 
> かずい：あっ･･･ちょっと･･･どこ行くんですかっ　田中くんっ　田中･･･ 
> (Kazui hit himself on the head at the top frame of the door to the waiting room) 
> ゴッ 
> ...

 This part I didn't understand... what is でけ～?   

> A fiend of him: See, it’s true!? He did it when I ran away!

 What does も mean here, btw?

----------


## ST

and what does it mean: どうしてなのかな? どうして=why...and the rest?

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG        Originally Posted by laxxy  1.1.2
> 少年の母：もうしわけありませんでした。ほら、正（ただし）っあんたが謝るんでしょ！！
> Мама пацана: Это было совершенно неприлично с твоей стороны. Тадаши (*an interesting name), а ну посмотри сюда и извинись.   Тут мама, в переводе в первом предложении, кажется, говорит сыну? Вот мне не понятно, почему неприлично "с твоей стороны"? Она перед доктором извиняется.    Я тут немного по другому написал, да. Более точно было бы "с нашей стороны", или просто "извините нас, пожалуйста".     
> 			
> 				[quote:2jf4ods1]かずい：はい、さようなら。車に気を付けて帰るんですよー 
> Казуи: Пока, пока. Drive carefully.
> 			
> 		  А почему только здесь по-английски? И это наоборот, «будь осторожно на машины».Так не правильно. "Будьте осторожны, берегитесь автомобилей" наверное наиболее близко по смыслу, хотя это и перевод, а не устоявшееся выражение. См. также ниже.

 Понятно. Только тут по-английски потому, что такого же типичного русского выражения мне в голову сразу не пришло. "Следите за дорогой", наверное (usually meaning "drive carefully"). "Счастливо добраться" еще годится во всех значениях.[/quote:2jf4ods1]
Thanks, it's interesting. But I believe "следите за дорогой" and "drive carefully" means the boy(or maybe his mother) drives and is not told about the other cars? While "берегитесь автомобилей" doesn't mean the same. Am I right? I'm quite confused...  ::    

> But I don’t think the age of the speaker is important here. While 俺 is quite improper to use in this kind of situations, 僕 just sounds modest.
> 			
> 		  So it would not sound strange even if he were like 30..40?

 Hmm, no, imho.  

> ところで、「怪しいといえばまあそういえなくもないですが」　私にとってちょっと難しいです-- 
> "even though one could say that it is suspicious," そう　言えなく　も　無い　ですが？ "I would not say so"? Why も, can it be used in a contrasting sense like this or am I just totally confused?

 You almost got it right. However も is not contrasting, it is more clear to say このようにも言える、こうも言える.
"There is a good reason for you to say so, too, from the given condition" 
for exmple:
彼が体調を崩したのは、彼が健康に気を遣わなかったためであるとも言えるが、彼に無理をしてまで働かせたあ  なたにも責任がある。
(You could say that the reason he got out of form is that he didn't take care of himself but you are responsible, too, by making him work too hard.)

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG  Here is the first section for now...    
> 			
> 				1.1.1(At the clinic, Kazui with a boy who has caught a cold) 
> かずい：はい、じゃ袖まくって下さい。 
> 　　　　大丈夫、痛くないですよ。 
> (The boy runs out of the office) 
> かずい：あっ･･･ちょっと･･･どこ行くんですかっ　田中くんっ　田中･･･ 
> (Kazui hit himself on the head at the top frame of the door to the waiting room) 
> ゴッ 
> ...

 The normal form of でけ～ is でかい i.e. 大きい（身長が高い in this sense）. Spoken language.   

> A fiend of him: See, it’s true!? He did it when I ran away!
> 			
> 		  What does も mean here, btw?

 Kazui hit himself before when the friend of the boy went see him. So this is not the first time he hit himself on the head.   

> and what does it mean: どうしてなのかな? どうして=why...and the rest?

 The formerな is same as だ. You know どうしてだ、なぜだ, right? Do you see that だ and な are phonetically close?
And な often requires 「の」「ので」「のに」
なの (I can't tell proper translation for this  ::  )
なのに contrary to
なので accordingly
か is a suffix to make interrogative
The latter な  shows his supposition
So, どうしてなのかな？ - Why is that so?

----------


## laxxy

> Thanks, it's interesting. But I believe "следите за дорогой" and "drive carefully" means the boy(or maybe his mother) drives and is not told about the other cars? While "берегитесь автомобилей" doesn't mean the same. Am I right? I'm quite confused...

 yea, "следите за дорогой" and "drive carefully" mean the same thing, to me at least, and it implies that they drive and avoid accidents. 
I have not heard a phrase "берегитесь автомобилей" in such a context, and it would sound a bit strange, that's why I called it just a translation. But no, it does not imply that they drive, rather the opposite. This phrase ("берегись автомобиля") can be found on some warning signs for pedestrians (it is also a title of a popular movie). It would probably sound OK and maybe a bit humorous if they visited the doctor on a car accident related issue. 
"Счастливо добраться" would work regardless of how they go, and takes care of all possible travel mishaps. "Счастливого пути" is also common but more in situations where they are going somewhere far away, imo it would sound a bit strange in a context of a simple trip home from a doctor's office.

----------


## MOG

Thanks. "берегись автомобиля" sounds ok to me.
But "take care" will do in that case..  ::   
Anyway here's my next attempt.  

> 1.1.3 
> (Koyata carefully appears from the living room) 
> かずい：今のが午前中の最後の患者さんですよ。 
> 虎弥太：かずい、ごはん食べよーっ　早く、死にそう 
> かずい：何を言ってるんですか。毎日そう言うから10時のおやつのどら焼き置いておいたでしょう？なぜこれ  を食べないんですか。 
> 虎弥太：あのね･･･　かずいもね、おなかすいてると思ってね、残しておいてあげたの。 
> かずい：この子は･･･　そんなこと言ってまた大好物のアンコだけ食べましたね？ 
> 　　　　虎弥太っ　待ちなさいっ　どこへ･･･  *ゴッ* 
> かずい：うわっ 
> 虎弥太：大丈夫？

 Казуй: Это был последный пациент.
Коята: Казуй, давай пообедаем! Скорее, я умираю.
Казуй: Что ты говоришь? Ведь ты каждый день так и повторяешь, я тебе поставил дораяки(оладушка с бобовым джемом, тут во мн.числе). Почему ты едешь это?
Коята: Ну, смотри... Я подумал, Казуй, что ты тоже голодный, и потому тебе оставил.
Казуй: Милый мой... Зря ты так говоришь, и снова скушал только свой любимый бобовый джем, да? Коята, погоди, ты куда... 
(как перевести это звукоподраждение?) 
Казуй: Ой!
Коята: Тебе нормально?

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  ところで、「怪しいといえばまあそういえなくもないですが」　私にとってちょっと難しいです-- 
> "even though one could say that it is suspicious," そう　言えなく　も　無い　ですが？ "I would not say so"? Why も, can it be used in a contrasting sense like this or am I just totally confused?   You almost got it right. However も is not contrasting, it is more clear to say このようにも言える、こうも言える.
> "There is a good reason for you to say so, too, from the given condition" 
> for exmple:
> 彼が体調を崩したのは、彼が健康に気を遣わなかったためであるとも言えるが、彼に無理をしてまで働かせたあ  なたにも責任がある。
> (You could say that the reason he got out of form is that he didn't take care of himself but you are responsible, too, by making him work too hard.)

 I think I sort of begin to understand, so も here is a bit like 探しても 
here: http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=9651
(Хотя и можно так сказать...  но... )?

----------


## laxxy

> 1.1.3 
> (Koyata carefully appears from the living room) 
> かずい：今のが午前中の最後の患者さんですよ。 
> 虎弥太：かずい、ごはん食べよーっ　早く、死にそう 
> かずい：何を言ってるんですか。毎日そう言うから10時のおやつのどら焼き置いておいたでしょう？なぜこれ  を食べないんですか。 
> 虎弥太：あのね･･･　かずいもね、おなかすいてると思ってね、残しておいてあげたの。 
> かずい：この子は･･･　そんなこと言ってまた大好物のアンコだけ食べましたね？ 
> 　　　　虎弥太っ　待ちなさいっ　どこへ･･･  *ゴッ* 
> かずい：うわっ 
> ...

 What is おいた　in 置いておいた? sounds funny  :: 
btw, here "поставил" = "поставил на стол"? 
The rest is fine imo.   

> Коята: Ну, смотри... Я подумал, Казуй, что ты тоже голодный, и потому тебе оставил.
> Казуй: Милый мой... Зря ты так говоришь, и снова скушал только свой любимый бобовый джем, да? Коята, погоди, ты куда... 
> (как перевести это звукоподраждение?)

 No idea. What happened?

----------


## MOG

> I think I sort of begin to understand, so も here is a bit like 探しても 
> here: http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=9651
> (Хотя и можно так сказать...  но... )?

 That's not the same use of も, I think. In the phrase 探しても, or 探したところで as I've noted before, contains a sort of contradiction.

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG  Казуй: Это был последний пациент.
> Коята: Казуй, давай пообедаем! Скорее, а тo я [уже] умираю.
> Казуй: Да что ты говоришь? Ведь ты каждый день так и повторяешь, я тебе поставил дораяки(оладушка с бобовым джемом, тут во мн.числе). Почему ты их не(?) ешь?   What is おいた　in 置いておいた? sounds funny 
> btw, here "поставил" = "поставил на стол"? 
> The rest is fine imo.

 Thanks!  ::  
置いておいた sounds funny to my ear, too.
置いておく is like to put smth (on the table) and left it. I don't now, can't tell you precisely  ::   ::    

> [quote:3fik0nrz]Коята: Ну, смотри... Я подумал, Казуй, что ты тоже голодный, и потому тебе оставил.
> Казуй: Милый мой... Зря ты так говоришь, и снова скушал только свой любимый бобовый джем, да? Коята, погоди, ты куда... 
> (как перевести это звукоподраждение?)

 No idea. What happened?[/quote:3fik0nrz]
Kazui hit his head on the door frame again.

----------


## ST

если дораяки во множесвенном числе, лучше наверно сказать "оладья"...оладушки звучит как то...cute   ::  
А Казуй и Коята-оба парни?

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  What is おいた　in 置いておいた? sounds funny 
> btw, here "поставил" = "поставил на стол"? 
> The rest is fine imo.   Thanks!  
> 置いておいた sounds funny to my ear, too.
> 置いておく is like to put smth (on the table) and left it. I don't now, can't tell you precisely

 so it's smth like 置いて置いた?  :: 
btw, in Russian "поставил", когда речь идет о еде, часто значит "поставил [готовиться] на плиту или в духовку", чтобы избежать путаницы, я бы сказал explicitly "поставил на стол" или же "вот у тебя дояраки стоят".   

> [quote:121vkfok][quote:121vkfok]Коята: Ну, смотри... Я подумал, Казуй, что ты тоже голодный, и потому тебе оставил.
> Казуй: Милый мой... Зря ты так говоришь, и снова скушал только свой любимый бобовый джем, да? Коята, погоди, ты куда... 
> (как перевести это звукоподраждение?)

 No idea. What happened?[/quote:121vkfok]
Kazui hit his head on the door frame again.[/quote:121vkfok]
Бум. Хрясь. Бряк. Шмяк. **як  ::  много в общем вариантов.

----------


## MOG

> А Казуй и Коята-оба парни?

 Да  ::  
Казуй и Коята - как отец и сын. Только не ностоящая семья.

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG        Originally Posted by laxxy  What is おいた　in 置いておいた? sounds funny 
> btw, here "поставил" = "поставил на стол"? 
> The rest is fine imo.   Thanks!  
> 置いておいた sounds funny to my ear, too.
> 置いておく is like to put smth (on the table) and left it. I don't now, can't tell you precisely     so it's smth like 置いて置いた? 
> btw, in Russian "поставил", когда речь идет о еде, часто значит "поставил [готовиться] на плиту или в духовку", чтобы избежать путаницы, я бы сказал explicitly "поставил на стол" или же "вот у тебя дояраки стоят".

 ありがとうございます。
「～しておく」という表現はさまざまな場面で使われていて、「何かをある状態にしてそのまま放置しておく」  という意味を表します。
そのひとつに「置いておく」というものがある、というのがより正確な説明となるでしょうか。すなわち、この  場合、「どら焼きをテーブルの上に置いて、いつでも虎弥太が食べれる状態にする」という意味で  すね。
でも、「置いて置いた」というように同じ漢字を並べると不自然な気がします。どうなんでしょう  ？

----------


## laxxy

> ありがとうございます。
> 「～しておく」という表現はさまざまな場面で使われていて、「何かをある状態にしてそのまま放置しておく」  という意味を表します。
> そのひとつに「置いておく」というものがある、というのがより正確な説明となるでしょうか。すなわち、この  場合、「どら焼きをテーブルの上に置いて、いつでも虎弥太が食べれる状態にする」という意味で  すね。
> でも、「置いて置いた」というように同じ漢字を並べると不自然な気がします。どうなんでしょう  ？

 I see, thanks.
Could you explain "どうなんでしょう" though?   ::

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG  ありがとうございます。
> 「～しておく」という表現はさまざまな場面で使われていて、「何かをある状態にしてそのまま放置しておく」  という意味を表します。
> そのひとつに「置いておく」というものがある、というのがより正確な説明となるでしょうか。すなわち、この  場合、「どら焼きをテーブルの上に置いて、いつでも虎弥太が食べれる状態にする」という意味で  すね。
> でも、「置いて置いた」というように同じ漢字を並べると不自然な気がします。どうなんでしょう  ？   I see, thanks.
> Could you explain "どうなんでしょう" though?

 Close translation would be "What is it supposed to be?" I meant, I don't know how to write it with kanji since I've never seen it written with bouble kanji.

----------


## laxxy

> А Казуй и Коята-оба парни?
> 			
> 		  Да  
> Казуй и Коята - как отец и сын. Только не нaстоящая семья.

  

> Originally Posted by laxxy        Originally Posted by MOG  ありがとうございます。
> 「～しておく」という表現はさまざまな場面で使われていて、「何かをある状態にしてそのまま放置しておく」  という意味を表します。
> そのひとつに「置いておく」というものがある、というのがより正確な説明となるでしょうか。すなわち、この  場合、「どら焼きをテーブルの上に置いて、いつでも虎弥太が食べれる状態にする」という意味で  すね。
> でも、「置いて置いた」というように同じ漢字を並べると不自然な気がします。どうなんでしょう  ？   I see, thanks.
> Could you explain "どうなんでしょう" though?     Close translation would be "What is it supposed to be?" I meant, I don't know how to write it with kanji since I've never seen it written with bouble kanji.

 あぁ、わかりました。どうもありがとう。

----------


## MOG

> 1.1.4
> (There run into a girl and a man) *バンッ*
> かずい＆虎弥太：！！
> 男：このガキ！！さんざん手こずらせてしまいにゃこんな所に逃げこみやがって。ほら、こいっ
> 少女：*がたがたうるせぇよっ*
> かずい：え
> 虎弥太：う･･･

 Мужчина: Какая озорница!! Заставляя меня тратить много сил, наконец забегаешь в токое место. Вот, поди сюда!
Девушка: Не ворчи на меня!
Казуй: Э
Коята: У...   

> 1.1.5
> 少女：あたしこの病院に通院してるの。勝手に決めつけて追いかけてこないでよ、*変態おやじ*
> 男：この女、なめやがって
> (The man notice Kazui)
> 男：あ･･･ここの先生でいらっしゃいますか。私はこういう者です。ご迷惑かけてすいません。
> (He shows police officer’s ID)
> 刑事：こいつはタチの悪いやつでいつもこういう所に逃げ込むんです。すぐ補導しますから。
> かずい：はぁ･･･

 Девушка: Я регулярно хожу в эту поликлинику. Не гонись за мной по своему решению, больной отец.
Мужчина: Баба, презираешь.
Мужчина: Ой, Вы и есть доктор в этой поликлинике? Я такой-то служитель. Извините за помеху.
Детектив: Это злой человек и всегда вбежает в такое место. Не беспокойтесь, немедленно сделаю наставление в полиции.
Казуй: Понятно...   

> 1.1.6
> 少女：病気で通院すっから学校休んでるだけだろ、ふざけんな
> 刑事：先生、こんな女見かけたことありますか？通院なんてしてませんよね
> かずい：あの･･･たしかにこの方は通院してはいませんでした
> 刑事：ほら見ろ、さぁ、こいっ
> 少女：さわんな、エロじじい
> かずい：だから今日が初診ということになりますけど
> 刑事：え･･･

 Девушка: Я просто пропускаю занятие по болезни, черт тебе побери.
Детекеив: Доктор, Вы видете такую бабу? Неужели она сюда регулярно ходит?
Казуй: послушайте, действительно эта женщина не ходит регулярно,
Детектив: Вот, видишь, так, поди!
Девушка: Не трогай меня, дядя-эротик
Казуй: Поэтому, сегодня первый осмотр.
Детектив: Э...   

> 1.1.7(The man goes out)
> かずい：それじゃ、もうちょっと待ってて下さい、虎弥太
> 虎弥太：ねぇ、かずい。やめた方がいいよ、きっと殺されちゃうよ。ぼく知ってんだ、あのカバンの中ねヨーヨ  ーとか入ってるんだよ
> 少女：入ってねーよ

 Казуй: Тогда, подожди чуть дольше, Коята
Коята: Смотри, Казуй. Лучше остановиться, наверняка тебя убиет. Я знаю, что у нее в сумке йо-йо и пр.
Девушка: Ничего подобного

----------


## ST

> больной отец

  sounds like "ill father"...here will be better something like "perverted father", right? "больной" in the meaning of "crazy" used in the phrases like: отец, ты чтоли совсем больной, да? или "не гонись за мной, больной ублюдок!"   

> Баба, презираешь

  (меня?) Тут лучше наверно: Не уажаешь, женщина?! :Е (to call for example your girlfriend or wife "woman" is pretty offensive already..so don`t need to use "baba"-peasant woman)   

> Я такой-то служитель.

  Тут не понятно. Какой "такой-то"? I am such a person?   

> действительно эта женщина не ходит (*сюда*) регулярно

 -if she is younger then 30, it`s better to call her "девушка" (girl).    

> наверняка тебя убЪет

 Ну вообщем эти поправки касаются стиля, нежели содержания... 
ЗЫ: エロじじい-это распространенное выражение? Something like "dirty old man"? Если да-то лучше использовать аналогичное русское выражение: "грязный старикашка"  ::

----------


## laxxy

> 1.1.4
> (There run into a girl and a man) *バンッ*
> かずい＆虎弥太：！！
> 男：このガキ！！さんざん手こずらせてしまいにゃこんな所に逃げこみやがって。ほら、こいっ
> 少女：*がたがたうるせぇよっ*
> かずい：え
> 虎弥太：う･･･
> 			
> 		  Мужчина: Какая озорница!! Заставляя меня тратить много сил, наконец забегаешь в тaкое место. Вот, поди сюда!

 Я не уверен, как правильно перевести ガキ... "Озорница" в наше время, и в тамком контексте, по-моему, звучит несколько необычно, мне оно кажется книжным и немного устаревшим. 
Можно наверное перевести "Нашла куда прибежать, я уже задолбался за тобой гоняться" (но это очень разговорная речь). Или "...я не могу за тобой столько гоняться".
Я не понял  "～こみやがって".   

> Девушка: Не ворчи на меня!

 Если он говорит повышенным голосом, то более правильно перевести "Не ори [на меня]".   

> 1.1.5
> 少女：あたしこの病院に通院してるの。勝手に決めつけて追いかけてこないでよ、*変態おやじ*
> Девушка: Я регулярно хожу в эту поликлинику. Не гонись за мной по своему решению, больной отец.

 This is grammatical, but (very) unnatural.
Is he actually her father? "Отец" can be used as a very informal but kinda friendly way to address a man substantially older than yourself (e.g. a drinking buddy you met at a bar or something like that), but it looks weird in this context. Probably 99% of the time this word is used to refer to own (or someone else's) father when talking to other people.
"Не гонись за мной по своему решению" is also strange -- I'd use smth like "какого черта ты за мной гоняешься (гонишься)?".

----------


## ST

зачем ты за мной гоняешься, что привязался, etc...

----------


## laxxy

> 1.1.5
> 男：この女、なめやがって
> Мужчина: Баба, презираешь.

 This isn't right. "Баба" is not used to address a person directly. I guess he could say to Kazui "Вот видите, эта баба меня не уважает". 
"Ты, баба, как со мной разговариваешь?" is also possible, it is very rude and specifically means that she has no right to talk like that because she is a woman. If that is not the intention, it's just best to omit "баба" from this sentence.
"Женщина" can be used to address a person though (although it is also considered rude, but not quite to the extent of the sentences above, which are downright offensive). "Женщина, вы как со мной разговариваете?" is aggressive but probably more polite than the Japanese sentence.

----------


## ST

*Laxxy*-а что там за служитель?

----------


## laxxy

> (The man notice Kazui)
> 男：あ･･･ここの先生でいらっしゃいますか。私はこういう者です。ご迷惑かけてすいません。
> (He shows police officer’s ID)
> 			
> 		  Мужчина: Ой, Вы и есть доктор в этой поликлинике? Я такой-то служитель.

 Typically in this situation a Russian policeman would introduce himself by stating "<звание> <фамилия> [<организация>]", e.g. "сержант Петренко, Днепровский РОВД".
В данном случае лучше всего перевести эту фразу как "Вот мои документы/моё удостоверение". Я правильно понимаю, что под "こういう" имеется в виду имя, записанное в удостоверении? 
В рассказе было бы нормально "я офицер такой-то". Хотя подозреваю что "офицер" для меня не кажется слишком неестественным только потому, что я уже много времени провел в Америке  ::  По-нормальному там должно стоять звание, и "такой-то" обязательно в конце.
"такой-то" используется для замены имени, когда кто-то пересказывает чьи-то слова.
В "пузырьке" в комиксе обычно все-таки имеется в виду, что персонаж именно это дословно и говорит, поэтому "такой-то" я бы не использовал.  

> [quote:3prsr1v1]ご迷惑かけてすいません。

  Извините за беспокойство.[/quote:3prsr1v1]   

> [quote:3prsr1v1]
> 刑事：こいつはタチの悪いやつでいつもこういう所に逃げ込むんです。すぐ補導しますから。
> かずい：はぁ･･･

 Детектив: Это злой человек и всегда вбежает в такое место. Не беспокойтесь, немедленно сделаю наставление в полиции.[/quote:3prsr1v1]
What is タチ here? 質？ 
Does the sentence mean that he knows her and this has happened many times before, or that he simply says that people like her are likely to do this?
I'm also not exactly sure what he means by "補導します", so I do not know how to translate it.   

> [quote:3prsr1v1]1.1.6
> 少女：病気で通院すっから学校休んでるだけだろ、ふざけんな
> 刑事：先生、こんな女見かけたことありますか？通院なんてしてませんよね

 Девушка: Я просто пропускаю занятие по болезни, черт тебе побери.
Детекеив: Доктор, Вы видели эту женщину раньше? Неужели она сюда регулярно ходит?[/quote:3prsr1v1]
"Бабу" is possible here but it sounds a bit rough and unprofessional for a police officer in this situation. Not sure if Japanese sounds the same.   

> [quote:3prsr1v1]
> かずい：あの･･･たしかにこの方は通院してはいませんでした
> 刑事：ほら見ろ、さぁ、こいっ
> 少女：さわんな、エロじじい
> かずい：だから今日が初診ということになりますけど
> 刑事：え･･･

 Казуй: послушайте, действительно эта женщина не ходит регулярно,
Детектив: Вот, видишь, поди сюда!
Девушка: Не трогай меня, дядя-эротик[/quote:3prsr1v1]
"Руки убери, извращенец!"  ::    

> [quote:3prsr1v1]1.1.7(The man goes out)
> かずい：それじゃ、もうちょっと待ってて下さい、虎弥太
> 虎弥太：ねぇ、かずい。やめた方がいいよ、きっと殺されちゃうよ。ぼく知ってんだ、あのカバンの中ねヨーヨ  ーとか入ってるんだよ
> 少女：入ってねーよ

 Казуй: Коята, подожди тогда еще немного, 
Коята: Смотри, Казуй. Лучше остановиться, она наверняка тебя убьет. Я знаю, что у нее в сумке йо-йо и пр.
Девушка: Ничего подобного[/quote:3prsr1v1]
btw, 入って＝はいって?

----------


## laxxy

> *Laxxy*-а что там за служитель?

 A policeman, probably.

----------


## laxxy

> 1.2.1(At the office)
> 少女：ねぇ･･･　なんで助けてくれたの？
> かずい：助けた･･･？　　･･･じゃ、本当に病気じゃなかったんですか？
> 少女：うそぉ～っ　　ま、あたしだって別に悪いことしてたわけじゃないから、逃げることなかったんだけど･  ･･
> かずい：お名前は？
> 少女：ホントに何もしてないって、それどころじゃなかったんだよ
> かずい：知ってますよ。でも病気で来たということなら診察券必要じゃないですか
> 少女：夜志保･･･山下夜志保。 
> (In front of the clinic)
> 刑事：くそ･･･ここの医者さえジャマしなきゃ今日中に片付いたのに。早くしないとあの女何するかわからん  。とにかく急いでなんとかしなくては･･･

 Girl: Well... Why did you help me?
Kazui: Help? Then, you aren't really sick, are you?
Girl: I'm not... But I haven't done anything bad, and I wasn't running away(??)
Kazui: What's your name?
Girl: I really didn't do anything, (???) I didn't get "それどころじゃなかったんだよ" here at all.
Kazui: I understand that. But, since we said that you came because you were ill, we have to fill out a registration card.
Girl: Ёшихо (?????)... Ямамото Ёшихо. 
Policeman: $hit... If only this doctor hadn't interfered, today it would already be over. If I don't act now, who knows what will this woman do (??). In any case, I have to do something quickly.

----------


## MOG

> ЗЫ: エロじじい-это распространенное выражение? Something like "dirty old man"? Если да-то лучше использовать аналогичное русское выражение: "грязный старикашка"

 じじい is a somewhat wide spread expression and often used with some other word like this. クソじじい sounds more familiar to me  ::

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG     
> 			
> 				1.1.4
> (There run into a girl and a man) *バンッ*
> かずい＆虎弥太：！！
> 男：このガキ！！さんざん手こずらせてしまいにゃこんな所に逃げこみやがって。ほら、こいっ
> 少女：*がたがたうるせぇよっ*
> かずい：え
> 虎弥太：う･･･
> ...

 Дякую. Но по-японски уж это очень разговорная..
А что означает глагол "задолбаться"?   

> Я не понял  "～こみやがって".

 Это 逃げ込む（прибежать）　＋　やがる（делать）  . Есть такое выражение, やがる, которое употребляется, когда кто-нибудь сделал что-то неприятное говорящему дело. Имеет ругательное, презрительное отношение к тому, кто это сделел.   

> 何をしやがる。／一体何のつもりだ。 
> What'd you do that for?◆〈用法〉理解できない異常なことをする相手に。◆〈同〉What's the big idea? 
> 何をしやがる。／何てことをするんだ。／何てことしてくれたの？ 
> What are you doing? {2}◆非難の対象、例えば「物を落として壊すこと」がすでに完了していても、目の前で発生した直後なら現  在進行形でよい 
> このばかPCがさあ、毎分フリーズしやがる！！気が狂いそうだぜ！ 
> This stupid PC freezes up every minute!! This is driving me crazy!
> くそ、壊れてやがる 
> Hell, it's broken.   
> せっかく親切のつもりでしたのに。／恩をあだで返しやがって。 
> ...

 I think alc.co.jp is more eloquent than me..   

> [quote:1ug0m555]Девушка: Не ворчи на меня!

 Если он говорит повышенным голосом, то более правильно перевести "Не ори [на меня]".[/quote:1ug0m555]
Thanks. I didn't know the verb.   

> [quote:1ug0m555]1.1.5
> 少女：あたしこの病院に通院してるの。勝手に決めつけて追いかけてこないでよ、*変態おやじ*
> Девушка: Я регулярно хожу в эту поликлинику. Не гонись за мной по своему решению, больной отец.

 This is grammatical, but (very) unnatural.
Is he actually her father? "Отец" can be used as a very informal but kinda friendly way to address a man substantially older than yourself (e.g. a drinking buddy you met at a bar or something like that), but it looks weird in this context. Probably 99% of the time this word is used to refer to own (or someone else's) father when talking to other people.
"Не гонись за мной по своему решению" is also strange -- I'd use smth like "какого черта ты за мной гоняешься (гонишься)?".[/quote:1ug0m555] 
No, he is a detective and she is a high school student, that’s all. Her boyfriend was killed by someone and she is looking for the murderer. The detective, as you’ll see in the latter half of the story, is the murderer and he is going after her like everyday, trying to find the chance of killing her. But as she yet doesn’t know he is the one that she is looking for, she puts him down for chasing her just because she doesn’t go to school.
How about the sentence "Я регулярно хожу в эту поликлинику"? Is it also unnatural?

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG  1.1.5
> 男：この女、なめやがって
> Мужчина: Баба, презираешь.   This isn't right. "Баба" is not used to address a person directly. I guess he could say to Kazui "Вот видите, эта баба меня не уважает". 
> "Ты, баба, как со мной разговариваешь?" is also possible, it is very rude and specifically means that she has no right to talk like that because she is a woman. If that is not the intention, it's just best to omit "баба" from this sentence.
> "Женщина" can be used to address a person though (although it is also considered rude, but not quite to the extent of the sentences above, which are downright offensive). "Женщина, вы как со мной разговариваете?" is aggressive but probably more polite than the Japanese sentence.

 I think this sentence is like he is talking to himself. この女 is not used to address a person directly, but without　この and just 女 could be used in that way, but it’s as rude as the example you gave with the word женщина, I think. 
I’m not sure yet. Did you gave me the example "Ты, баба, как со мной разговариваешь?" as the translation of the sentence? Or, to say it’s better to omit баба from the sentence?

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG     
> 			
> 				(The man notice Kazui)
> 男：あ･･･ここの先生でいらっしゃいますか。私はこういう者です。ご迷惑かけてすいません。
> (He shows police officer’s ID)
> 			
> 		  Мужчина: Ой, Вы и есть доктор в этой поликлинике? Я такой-то служитель.   Typically in this situation a Russian policeman would introduce himself by stating "<звание> <фамилия> [<организация>]", e.g. "сержант Петренко, Днепровский РОВД".
> В данном случае лучше всего перевести эту фразу как "Вот мои документы/моё удостоверение". Я правильно понимаю, что под "こういう" имеется в виду имя, записанное в удостоверении?

 Да, но скорее всего, имеется в виду то, что он детектив.   

> [quote:2i5j2a42][quote:2i5j2a42]ご迷惑かけてすいません。

  Извините за беспокойство.[/quote:2i5j2a42][/quote:2i5j2a42] 
А какая разница между словами "помеха" и "беспокойство"?   

> [quote:2i5j2a42][quote:2i5j2a42]
> 刑事：こいつはタチの悪いやつでいつもこういう所に逃げ込むんです。すぐ補導しますから。
> かずい：はぁ･･･

 Детектив: Это злой человек и всегда вбежает в такое место. Не беспокойтесь, немедленно сделаю наставление в полиции.[/quote:2i5j2a42]
What is タチ here? 質？ 
Does the sentence mean that he knows her and this has happened many times before, or that he simply says that people like her are likely to do this?
I'm also not exactly sure what he means by "補導します", so I do not know how to translate it.[/quote:2i5j2a42] 
You’re right for タチ. It also can be written as 性質. “She tends to take sanctuary in this kind of place.” This has happened many times before. 補導する means to catch and admonish juveniles.    

> [quote:2i5j2a42][quote:2i5j2a42]1.1.6
> 少女：病気で通院すっから学校休んでるだけだろ、ふざけんな
> 刑事：先生、こんな女見かけたことありますか？通院なんてしてませんよね

 Девушка: Я просто пропускаю занятие по болезни, черт тебе побери.
Детекеив: Доктор, Вы видели эту женщину раньше? Неужели она сюда регулярно ходит?[/quote:2i5j2a42]
"Бабу" is possible here but it sounds a bit rough and unprofessional for a police officer in this situation. Not sure if Japanese sounds the same.[/quote:2i5j2a42]
こんな女 does sounds a bit rough, if not to the extent of being unprofessional. But I’m not sure how баба sounds in Russian, so your translation would be better.   

> [quote:2i5j2a42][quote:2i5j2a42]
> かずい：あの･･･たしかにこの方は通院してはいませんでした
> 刑事：ほら見ろ、さぁ、こいっ
> 少女：さわんな、エロじじい
> かずい：だから今日が初診ということになりますけど
> 刑事：え･･･

 Казуй: послушайте, действительно эта женщина не ходит регулярно,
Детектив: Вот, видишь, поди сюда!
Девушка: Не трогай меня, дядя-эротик[/quote:2i5j2a42] "Руки убери, извращенец!"  :: [/quote:2i5j2a42]
Thanks, it sounds much better.   

> [quote:2i5j2a42][quote:2i5j2a42]1.1.7(The man goes out)
> かずい：それじゃ、もうちょっと待ってて下さい、虎弥太
> 虎弥太：ねぇ、かずい。やめた方がいいよ、きっと殺されちゃうよ。ぼく知ってんだ、あのカバンの中ねヨーヨ  ーとか入ってるんだよ
> 少女：入ってねーよ

 Казуй: Коята, подожди тогда еще немного, 
Коята: Смотри, Казуй. Лучше остановиться, она наверняка тебя убьет. Я знаю, что у нее в сумке йо-йо и пр.
Девушка: Ничего подобного[/quote:2i5j2a42]
btw, 入って＝はいって?[/quote:2i5j2a42]
That's right. I expected you would ask about ねーよ. It’s ない＋よ, spoken, a bit rude. You might knew that.

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG  1.2.1(At the office)
> 少女：ねぇ･･･　なんで助けてくれたの？
> かずい：助けた･･･？　　･･･じゃ、本当に病気じゃなかったんですか？
> 少女：うそぉ～っ　　ま、あたしだって別に悪いことしてたわけじゃないから、逃げることなかったんだけど･  ･･
> かずい：お名前は？
> 少女：ホントに何もしてないって、それどころじゃなかったんだよ
> かずい：知ってますよ。でも病気で来たということなら診察券必要じゃないですか
> 少女：夜志保･･･山下夜志保。 
> (In front of the clinic)
> ...

 …and I wasn't to run away. 
I really didn't do anything bad, it was just an accident. 
それどころではない means something urgent has happened and you can't think of anything other than that, often because of being panic. She had to run away from the detective in this case.
And her name is やましたやしほ.

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy        Originally Posted by MOG     
> 			
> 				1.1.4
> (There run into a girl and a man) *バンッ*
> かずい＆虎弥太：！！
> 男：このガキ！！さんざん手こずらせてしまいにゃこんな所に逃げこみやがって。ほら、こいっ
> 少女：*がたがたうるせぇよっ*
> かずい：え
> 虎弥太：う･･･
> ...

 Задолбаться, заколебаться, (заебаться -- МАТ!!),etc. + inf. == "to get sick and tired doing something". Very colloquial. I can't think of an equivalent verb that would be appropriate in a polite speech  ::     

> [quote:vcht1enm]Я не понял  "～こみやがって".

 Это 逃げ込む（прибежать）　＋　やがる（делать）  . Есть такое выражение, やがる, которое употребляется, когда кто-нибудь сделал что-то неприятное говорящему дело. Имеет ругательное, презрительное отношение к тому, кто это сделел. [/quote:vcht1enm]
понятно. А есть какие-то соображения по поводу того, когда такие глаголы присоединяются путем "-te + verb2", a когда через "-(pre-masu stem, like 逃げ込み) + verb2" как в данном случае, или наверное, лучше всего запоминать это для каждого глагола отдельно?   

> くそ、壊れてやがる 
> Hell, it's broken.

 ...this one used -te though... Is there any difference?
I can't get a good feeling of what a pre-masu stem means in a sentence.    

> [quote:vcht1enm][quote:vcht1enm]Девушка: Не ворчи на меня!

 Если он говорит повышенным голосом, то более правильно перевести "Не ори [на меня]".[/quote:vcht1enm]
Thanks. I didn't know the verb.[/quote:vcht1enm]
The most common English equivalent is "don't yell at me".   

> How about the sentence "Я регулярно хожу в эту поликлинику"? Is it also unnatural?

 It's OK. It perhaps sounds a bit formal compared to the rest of the conversation. Perhaps smth like "Да я сюда всё время хожу" could be more in line stylistically.

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy        Originally Posted by MOG  1.1.5
> 男：この女、なめやがって
> Мужчина: Баба, презираешь.   This isn't right. "Баба" is not used to address a person directly. I guess he could say to Kazui "Вот видите, эта баба меня не уважает". 
> "Ты, баба, как со мной разговариваешь?" is also possible, it is very rude and specifically means that she has no right to talk like that because she is a woman. If that is not the intention, it's just best to omit "баба" from this sentence.
> "Женщина" can be used to address a person though (although it is also considered rude, but not quite to the extent of the sentences above, which are downright offensive). "Женщина, вы как со мной разговариваете?" is aggressive but probably more polite than the Japanese sentence.   I think this sentence is like he is talking to himself. この女 is not used to address a person directly, but without　この and just 女 could be used in that way, but it’s as rude as the example you gave with the word женщина, I think. 
> I’m not sure yet. Did you gave me the example "Ты, баба, как со мной разговариваешь?" as the translation of the sentence? Or, to say it’s better to omit баба from the sentence?

 OK, I got it. I thought he was addressing her, because the verb was in 2nd person.
"Ты, баба, как со мной разговариваешь?"/"Ты как со мной разговариваешь?" are addressed to the woman, the former rudely putting her down on the account of her sex. 
If he's talking to himself, smth like "...Как эта баба со мной разговаривает?.." is fine.

----------


## laxxy

> [quote:3hz2hrpu]ご迷惑かけてすいません。
> 			
> 		   Извините за беспокойство.

 А какая разница между словами "помеха" и "беспокойство"?[/quote:3hz2hrpu]
"Извините за беспокойство" это устоявшееся выражение. 
"Помеха" -- относительно редкое слово. A fairly close English word would be "hindrance", or "impediment". It is also used to refer to electromagnetic noise (e.g. "постановщик помех" -- a device that interferes with the enemy's radar/radio communications, etc).    

> [quote:3hz2hrpu][quote:3hz2hrpu]
> 刑事：こいつはタチの悪いやつでいつもこういう所に逃げ込むんです。すぐ補導しますから。
> かずい：はぁ･･･ 
> Детектив: Это злой человек и всегда вбежает в такое место. Не беспокойтесь, немедленно сделаю наставление в полиции.

 What is タチ here? 質？ 
Does the sentence mean that he knows her and this has happened many times before, or that he simply says that people like her are likely to do this?
I'm also not exactly sure what he means by "補導します", so I do not know how to translate it.[/quote:3hz2hrpu] 
You’re right for タチ. It also can be written as 性質. “She tends to take sanctuary in this kind of place.” This has happened many times before. 補導する means to catch and admonish juveniles.[/quote:3hz2hrpu]
"Она всё время забегает в такие места"/"Она все время прячется в подобных местах".
Не беспокойтесь, мы с ней в полиции поговорим.    

> [quote:3hz2hrpu][quote:3hz2hrpu]1.1.6
> 少女：病気で通院すっから学校休んでるだけだろ、ふざけんな
> 刑事：先生、こんな女見かけたことありますか？通院なんてしてませんよね 
> Девушка: Я просто пропускаю занятие по болезни, черт тебе побери.
> Детекеив: Доктор, Вы видели эту женщину раньше? Неужели она сюда регулярно ходит?

 "Бабу" is possible here but it sounds a bit rough and unprofessional for a police officer in this situation. Not sure if Japanese sounds the same.[/quote:3hz2hrpu]
こんな女 does sounds a bit rough, if not to the extent of being unprofessional. But I’m not sure how баба sounds in Russian, so your translation would be better.[/quote:3hz2hrpu]
"Баба" would be OK if he were talking to, say, his informant, or to another policeman, in this situation it does sound a bit unusual. Or perhaps just simply use "её".

----------


## ST

ворчать - ворчать; - проворчать (на кого-л.) grumble (at), growl (at), grouse (at, about); snarl (at)

----------


## MOG

Thanks, I was lazy and didn't look it up in the dictionary  ::

----------


## MOG

> Задолбаться, заколебаться, (заебаться -- МАТ!!),etc. + inf. == "to get sick and tired doing something". Very colloquial. I can't think of an equivalent verb that would be appropriate in a polite speech

 I could find only заколебаться out of three in the dictionary. I dunno f*ck the MAT is  ::   ::   ::    

> [quote:ih1na0ja][quote:ih1na0ja]Я не понял  "～こみやがって".

 Это 逃げ込む（прибежать）　＋　やがる（делать）  . Есть такое выражение, やがる, которое употребляется, когда кто-нибудь сделал что-то неприятное говорящему дело. Имеет ругательное, презрительное отношение к тому, кто это сделел. [/quote:ih1na0ja]
понятно. А есть какие-то соображения по поводу того, когда такие глаголы присоединяются путем "-te + verb2", a когда через "-(pre-masu stem, like 逃げ込み) + verb2" как в данном случае, или наверное, лучше всего запоминать это для каждого глагола отдельно?   

> くそ、壊れてやがる 
> Hell, it's broken.

 ...this one used -te though... Is there any difference?
I can't get a good feeling of what a pre-masu stem means in a sentence.[/quote:ih1na0ja]
I'm sure you already know the difference.
壊れている＋やがる＝壊れてやがる(it is broken)
壊れる＋やがる＝壊れやがる(it brakes)
Now you see it?   

> [quote:ih1na0ja]How about the sentence "Я регулярно хожу в эту поликлинику"? Is it also unnatural?

 It's OK. It perhaps sounds a bit formal compared to the rest of the conversation. Perhaps smth like "Да я сюда всё время хожу" could be more in line stylistically.[/quote:ih1na0ja]
Thanks. It makes sense to me.

----------


## MOG

> "Ты, баба, как со мной разговариваешь?"/"Ты как со мной разговариваешь?" are addressed to the woman, the former rudely putting her down on the account of her sex. 
> If he's talking to himself, smth like "...Как эта баба со мной разговаривает?.." is fine.

 Hmm. I think I know it in Japanese, which souds just like the literal translation of them. And they are different from what I understand the phrase "なめやがって" means, so, that confuses me  ::  But I have no idea what would be the equivalent of the phrase..

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  Задолбаться, заколебаться, (заебаться -- МАТ!!),etc. + inf. == "to get sick and tired doing something". Very colloquial. I can't think of an equivalent verb that would be appropriate in a polite speech    I could find only заколебаться out of three in the dictionary. I dunno f*ck the MAT is

  :: 
One can probably think of a few more words like that  ::  although few of them would be in dictionaries. 
And I think you understand correctly what MAT is  ::  I've seen just one good academic Russian-English dictionary of "mat", most of them are rather ridiculous  ::    

> くそ、壊れてやがる 
> Hell, it's broken.

 I'm sure you already know the difference.
壊れている＋やがる＝壊れてやがる(it is broken)
壊れる＋やがる＝壊れやがる(it brakes)
Now you see it?[/quote]
Thanks. I see, it's tricky though... Short forms are not always easy to discover... No way I would see いる hidden in there  ::

----------


## MOG

> "Извините за беспокойство" это устоявшееся выражение. 
> "Помеха" -- относительно редкое слово. A fairly close English word would be "hindrance", or "impediment". It is also used to refer to electromagnetic noise (e.g. "постановщик помех" -- a device that interferes with the enemy's radar/radio communications, etc).

 Thanks, I think I get it.   

> [quote:1fzhtuim][quote:1fzhtuim][quote:1fzhtuim]
> 刑事：こいつはタチの悪いやつでいつもこういう所に逃げ込むんです。すぐ補導しますから。
> かずい：はぁ･･･ 
> Детектив: Это злой человек и всегда вбежает в такое место. Не беспокойтесь, немедленно сделаю наставление в полиции.

 What is タチ here? 質？ 
Does the sentence mean that he knows her and this has happened many times before, or that he simply says that people like her are likely to do this?
I'm also not exactly sure what he means by "補導します", so I do not know how to translate it.[/quote:1fzhtuim] 
You’re right for タチ. It also can be written as 性質. “She tends to take sanctuary in this kind of place.” This has happened many times before. 補導する means to catch and admonish juveniles.[/quote:1fzhtuim]
"Она всё время забегает в такие места"/"Она все время прячется в подобных местах".
Не беспокойтесь, мы с ней в полиции поговорим.[/quote:1fzhtuim]
Thank you for the good translation.   

> "Баба" would be OK if he were talking to, say, his informant, or to another policeman, in this situation it does sound a bit unusual. Or perhaps just simply use "её".

 I see.

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  "Ты, баба, как со мной разговариваешь?"/"Ты как со мной разговариваешь?" are addressed to the woman, the former rudely putting her down on the account of her sex. 
> If he's talking to himself, smth like "...Как эта баба со мной разговаривает?.." is fine.   Hmm. I think I know it in Japanese, which souds just like the literal translation of them. And they are different from what I understand the phrase "なめやがって" means, so, that confuses me  But I have no idea what would be the equivalent of the phrase..

 Can you find one in English?

----------


## MOG

A dictionary gave one for なめんなよ！ - "Do I look like a fool?"
No, that doesn't sound good..   "Don't make a fool of me"?
I'm not sure, mostly since I don't know English so well..
It's quite an informal speach and I have no idea..  ::   ::

----------


## MOG

> 1.2.2(At the office)
> かずい：それじゃ山下さん、今度必ず保険証持って来て下さい。
> (Looking the card in the hand)
> 夜志保：奥森医院･･･奥森先生ってゆーんだ･･･変わってるね。
> かずい：え？そんなにめずらしい名字じゃないと思いますけど
> 夜志保：*先生が*

 Казуй: Тогда, Ямащита-сан, непременно приносите пожалуйста, медицинскую страховку в следующий раз.
Ящихо: Клиник Окумори... Вы доктор Окумори... Странно.
Казуй: Чего? Думаю, это не такая редкая фамилия.
Ящихо: Вы, Доктор, имею в виду.    

> 1.2.3
> 夜志保：背でかいしピアスしてるし医者に見えないし･･･人の言うことすぐ信用するし･･･そ  れでさ･･･
> 　　　　変わってるついでに聞くけど･･･何この精神と記憶に関する相談って。
> かずい：それはボクが精神と記憶を壊せますということなんです。
> 夜志保：壊す？
> かずい：その人の為にならない精神や記憶を壊すんですよ。
> 　　　　人間というのは一見強いようでも、その精神はとても繊細なんです。一端キズつくと自分の力では立ち  直れないこともあります。キズついた記憶に縛られ幸せになれないどころか生きる力まで失ってしまった人達･  ･･
> そういう記憶を壊すんです。その人が生きてまた幸せを見つけられるように･･･

 Ящихо: У Вас рост высокий, серьги, не выглядете как врач... принимаете то, что люди говорят сразу всерьез... и, ... кстати я вам спрашиваю... что это за консультацию о духе и памяти?
Казуй: Это значит, что я могу разбивать дух и память.
Ящихо: Разбивать?
Казуй: Разбивать такие духи и памяти, что не в пользу этим людям. Люди по вид сильные, а у них духи очень утонченные. Раз бы получили травмы, то может они не оправаляются изо своих сил. Люли, которых стесняют душевные раны и, из-за этого не только могут стать счастливыми, причем потеряли силы, чтобы жить... Разбиваю такие памяти, чтобы они живет и найдут счастья еще раз...

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by MOG  1.2.2(At the office)
> かずい：それじゃ山下さん、今度必ず保険証持って来て下さい。
> (Looking the card in the hand)
> 夜志保：奥森医院･･･奥森先生ってゆーんだ･･･変わってるね。
> かずい：え？そんなにめずらしい名字じゃないと思いますけど
> 夜志保：*先生が*   Казуй: Тогда, Ямащита-сан, в следующий раз обязательно принeсите, пожалуйста, медицинскую страховку.
> Ящихо: Клиникa Окумори... Вы доктор Окумори... Странно.
> Казуй: Почему? Думаю, это не такая редкая фамилия.
> Ящихо: Я имею в виду вас, доктор.

  

> 1.2.3
> 夜志保：背でかいしピアスしてるし医者に見えないし･･･人の言うことすぐ信用するし･･･そ  れでさ･･･
> 　　　　変わってるついでに聞くけど･･･何この精神と記憶に関する相談って。
> かずい：それはボクが精神と記憶を壊せますということなんです。
> 夜志保：壊す？
> かずい：その人の為にならない精神や記憶を壊すんですよ。
> 　　　　人間というのは一見強いようでも、その精神はとても繊細なんです。一端キズつくと自分の力では立ち  直れないこともあります。キズついた記憶に縛られ幸せになれないどころか生きる力まで失ってしまった人達･  ･･
> そういう記憶を壊すんです。その人が生きてまた幸せを見つけられるように･･･ 
> Ящихо: У Вас рост высокий, серьги, не выглядите как врач... сразу принимаете всерьез то, что люди говорят ... и, ... кстати я [ваc] хотела спросить... что это за консультации о духе и памяти? ("я вас спрашиваю" sounds quite aggressive)

 I don't think "Дух" would be a good word here... "душа" is better (=soul), although for a doctor it would be still strange to have smth like that in an ad. maybe "Консультации по вопросам памяти и душевного здоровья"?
Or perhaps "психика". "Консультации о памяти и психике", "Консультации по вопросам памяти и психики"?   

> Казуй: Это значит, что я могу разбивать дух и память.

 Some other word would be better here... If talking just about memory (dropping "душа/дух") one could say "стирать память"/"стирать воспоминания". Maybe even "Это значит, что я могу стирать участки памяти и психики"? Still sounds kinda weird, but then maybe it does so in Japanese too, I don't know. Simply "стирать воспоминания." is natural, I have a very vague idea about what he could mean by 精神を壊す.   

> Ящихо: Разбивать?
> Казуй: Стирать такие воспоминания, что нe на пользу этим людям.

 (ignoring "духи", see above...)
の為にならない == "не на пользу"?   

> Люди на вид сильные (или: на первый взгляд кажутся сильными), а души у них очень чувствительные.

  

> Раз бы получили травмы, то может они не оправаляются изо своих сил.

 一端 = いったん?
Даже с единственной душевной травмой бывает невозможно справиться самостоятельно.   

> Есть люди, которых стесняют душевные раны, и из-за этого они не только не могут стать счастливыми, но и теряют силы[, чтобы] жить... Стираю такие воспоминания, чтобы они могли жить дальше и найти счастье еще раз...

----------


## MOG

Большое спасибо за исправления!!!   

> 1.2.3
> 夜志保：背でかいしピアスしてるし医者に見えないし･･･人の言うことすぐ信用するし･･･そ  れでさ･･･
> 　　　　変わってるついでに聞くけど･･･何この精神と記憶に関する相談って。
> かずい：それはボクが精神と記憶を壊せますということなんです。
> 夜志保：壊す？
> かずい：その人の為にならない精神や記憶を壊すんですよ。
> 　　　　人間というのは一見強いようでも、その精神はとても繊細なんです。一端キズつくと自分の力では立ち  直れないこともあります。キズついた記憶に縛られ幸せになれないどころか生きる力まで失ってしまった人達･  ･･
> そういう記憶を壊すんです。その人が生きてまた幸せを見つけられるように･･･ 
> Ящихо: У Вас рост высокий, серьги, не выглядите как врач... сразу принимаете всерьез то, что люди говорят ... и, ... кстати я [ваc] хотела спросить... что это за консультации о духе и памяти? ("я вас спрашиваю" sounds quite aggressive)   I don't think "Дух" would be a good word here... "душа" is better (=soul), although for a doctor it would be still strange to have smth like that in an ad. maybe "Консультации по вопросам памяти и душевного здоровья"?
> Or perhaps "психика". "Консультации о памяти и психике", "Консультации по вопросам памяти и психики"?

 "Психика" might work better, though the author would say "mind", as he uses it for the title.    

> 変わってるついでに聞くけど･･･ 
> кстати я вас хотела спросить...

 I didn't translated literelly here.. I mean, I omitted 変わってる. Can you make good translation for it?   

> [quoteocnncby]Казуй: Это значит, что я могу разбивать дух и память.

 Some other word would be better here... If talking just about memory (dropping "душа/дух") one could say "стирать память"/"стирать воспоминания". Maybe even "Это значит, что я могу стирать участки памяти и психики"? Still sounds kinda weird, but then maybe it does so in Japanese too, I don't know. Simply "стирать воспоминания." is natural, I have a very vague idea about what he could mean by 精神を壊す.[/quote :: ocnncby]
According to the story, 精神を壊された人達 can't do anything by themselves ever. Only the heart beats.
In Japanese, the word 精神 has quite a big usage and perhaps it sounds better than any other words. 
psychiatry 精神医学 
lunacy 精神異常 
mental health 精神衛生 
psychiatrist 精神科医 
psychiatric test 精神鑑定 
distraction 精神錯乱 
tranquilizer 精神安定剤 
mental disorder 精神障害 
inner space 精神世界,etc   

> [quoteocnncby]Ящихо: Разбивать?
> Казуй: Стирать такие воспоминания, что нe на пользу этим людям.

 (ignoring "духи", see above...)
の為にならない == "не на пользу"?[/quote :: ocnncby]
I think so. Can you tell me what's wrong with the use of the preposition в? I see there are many use of в, but на with польза  ::     

> 一端 = いったん?
> Даже с единственной душевной травмой бывает невозможно справиться самостоятельно.

 Yes.

----------


## laxxy

> Большое спасибо за исправления!!!        Originally Posted by laxxy     
> 			
> 				1.2.3
> 夜志保：背でかいしピアスしてるし医者に見えないし･･･人の言うことすぐ信用するし･･･そ  れでさ･･･
> 　　　　変わってるついでに聞くけど･･･何この精神と記憶に関する相談って。
> かずい：それはボクが精神と記憶を壊せますということなんです。
> 夜志保：壊す？
> かずい：その人の為にならない精神や記憶を壊すんですよ。
> 　　　　人間というのは一見強いようでも、その精神はとても繊細なんです。一端キズつくと自分の力では立ち  直れないこともあります。キズついた記憶に縛られ幸せになれないどころか生きる力まで失ってしまった人達･  ･･
> ...

 Even though I forgot about the title, I thought that 'mind' would be a good translation to English, but I couldn't think of a proper analogue in in Russian... A [dictionary] gives a few more words for 'mind', "разум" & "рассудок" fit the meaning, but I can't think of how to translate it for 精神を壊す to make sense. Well, maybe that's because I don't think I understand what it is -- I can imagine memories being eraced, but I am not sure what 神を壊す could be... Maybe "thoughts", "мысли"? smth like "Я устраняю мысли..." 
A J/R dictionary gives "дух; душа; психика"...   

> [quote:1v26d1d4]変わってるついでに聞くけど･･･ 
> кстати я вас хотела спросить...

 I didn't translated literelly here.. I mean, I omitted 変わってる. Can you make good translation for it?[/quote:1v26d1d4]
Actually I wanted to ask you about it when I was reading, but then I forgot...
What exactly does it mean?
I tried looking up [some examples], but they didn't do much for me...
Does it mean that she changes the subject a little, or that she is going to ask about something strange/interesting? Or maybe smth else?

----------


## laxxy

> の為にならない == "не на пользу"?
> 			
> 		  I think so. Can you tell me what's wrong with the use of the preposition в? I see there are many use of в, but на with польза

 It's just used that way... I'm not sure if there are any rules, you probably just have to remember which prepositions work with which verbs... this happens in all languages I think...
Sometimes you can encounter "в пользу", but it has a different meaning: e.g. "в пользу этого предложения говорит то, что..." meaning "this proposition is supported by the fact that...".

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG        Originally Posted by laxxy  I don't think "Дух" would be a good word here... "душа" is better (=soul), although for a doctor it would be still strange to have smth like that in an ad. maybe "Консультации по вопросам памяти и душевного здоровья"?
> Or perhaps "психика". "Консультации о памяти и психике", "Консультации по вопросам памяти и психики"?   "Психика" might work better, though the author would say "mind", as he uses it for the title.   Even though I forgot about the title, I thought that 'mind' would be a good translation to English, but I couldn't think of a proper analogue in in Russian... A [dictionary] gives a few more words for 'mind', "разум" & "рассудок" fit the meaning, but I can't think of how to translate it for 精神を壊す to make sense. Well, maybe that's because I don't think I understand what it is -- I can imagine memories being eraced, but I am not sure what 神を壊す could be... Maybe "thoughts", "мысли"? smth like "Я устраняю мысли..." 
> A J/R dictionary gives "дух; душа; психика"...

 I wanted to decide what words to use here because there appears the phrase "consultation on mind and memory" many times. But I have no idea.. I'd like to leave it your choice of words.  ::     

> 変わってるついでに聞くけど･･･何この精神と記憶に関する相談って。
> кстати я [ваc] хотела спросить... что это за консультации о духе и памяти? ("я вас спрашиваю" sounds quite aggressive)

 Japanese sentence does sound a bit agressive, really a little though.    

> [quote:iggmaeq7][quote:iggmaeq7]変わってるついでに聞くけど･･･ 
> кстати я вас хотела спросить...

 I didn't translated literelly here.. I mean, I omitted 変わってる. Can you make good translation for it?[/quote:iggmaeq7]
Actually I wanted to ask you about it when I was reading, but then I forgot...
What exactly does it mean?
Does it mean that she changes the subject a little, or that she is going to ask about something strange/interesting? Or maybe smth else?[/quote:iggmaeq7]
Smth like "Speaking of you being strange, what is this weird consultation?" (I'm not sure if this makes sense in English..)

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG     
> 			
> 				の為にならない == "не на пользу"?
> 			
> 		  I think so. Can you tell me what's wrong with the use of the preposition в? I see there are many use of в, but на with польза    It's just used that way... I'm not sure if there are any rules, you probably just have to remember which prepositions work with which verbs... this happens in all languages I think...
> Sometimes you can encounter "в пользу", but it has a different meaning: e.g. "в пользу этого предложения говорит то, что..." meaning "this proposition is supported by the fact that...".

 Thank you for the explanation  ::

----------


## laxxy

> [quote:1wtrkp18][quote:1wtrkp18]変わってるついでに聞くけど･･･ 
> кстати я вас хотела спросить...
> 			
> 		  I didn't translated literelly here.. I mean, I omitted 変わってる. Can you make good translation for it?

 Actually I wanted to ask you about it when I was reading, but then I forgot...
What exactly does it mean?
Does it mean that she changes the subject a little, or that she is going to ask about something strange/interesting? Or maybe smth else?[/quote:1wtrkp18]
Smth like "Speaking of you being strange, what is this weird consultation?" (I'm not sure if this makes sense in English..)[/quote:1wtrkp18]
Could be smth like "..., ну и говоря о странностях, можно еще вас спросить, что это за консультации [по вопросам памяти (maybe "воспоминаний") и душевного здоровья]?"

----------


## MOG

OK, I'll use "консультация по вопросам воспоминаний и душевного здоровья" for 精神と記憶に関する相談.  ::  Thanks.

----------


## MOG

> 1.2.4
> 夜志保：先生変わってるってより･･･*変*
> かずい：へ･･･
> 夜志保：どこにそんなこと出来るやついるんだよ。バカにしてんの？大体、本当に出来るくらいな  ら･･･
> かずい：さっきの･･･ボクと一緒にいた子、何歳（いくつ）に見えましたか？
> 夜志保：当てたらいくらくれる？
> かずい：やっぱりいいです･･･

 Ящихо: Вы скорее чудно, чем странно.
Казуй: Э...
Ящихо: Где найдешь такого субъекта с такими способностьями? Вы меня дразните, что ли? Во-первых, если вы правда можете...
Казуй: Вы видели мальчика со мной? Как вы думаете, сколько ему лет?
Ящихо: Сколько даете, если я угадаю?
Казуй: Ну, хорошо... 
I'm not sure if the first sentence makes sense in Russian. Can someone choose proper words for that?

----------


## laxxy

> 1.2.4
> 夜志保：先生変わってるってより･･･*変*
> かずい：へ･･･
> 夜志保：どこにそんなこと出来るやついるんだよ。バカにしてんの？大体、本当に出来るくらいな  ら･･･
> かずい：さっきの･･･ボクと一緒にいた子、何歳（いくつ）に見えましたか？
> 夜志保：当てたらいくらくれる？
> かずい：やっぱりいいです･･･
> 			
> 		  Ящихо: Вы скорее чудно, чем странно.

 maybe it could be better if you described the difference... 
smth like "Вы даже не странный, вы чудной какой-то", although there is not that much difference outside context...    

> Казуй: Э...
> Ящихо: Где найдешь такого субъекта с такими способност_ями?

 Где вы найдёте человека с такими способностями? / Разве у людей бывают такие способности?   

> Вы меня дразните, что ли?

 Вы что, из меня дуру делаете? / Вы что, меня за дуру держите?  

> Во-первых, если вы правда можете...

 ~если бы вы и правда могли...

----------


## MOG

Thanks a lot!!   

> Originally Posted by MOG     
> 			
> 				1.2.4
> 夜志保：先生変わってるってより･･･*変*   Ящихо: Вы скорее чудно, чем странно.   maybe it could be better if you described the difference... 
> smth like "Вы даже не странный, вы чудной какой-то", although there is not that much difference outside context...

 At first, she just pointed out that he doesn't look like a doctor. So what she meant by 変わってる was "strange for a doctor", or "he has some unique manner". But when he started talking about his power, he seems "strange as a person", or even "abnormal". Yeah, this is really a little defference, not necessarily worth making sure..

----------


## laxxy

> Thanks a lot!!        Originally Posted by laxxy        Originally Posted by MOG     
> 			
> 				1.2.4
> 夜志保：先生変わってるってより･･･*変*   Ящихо: Вы скорее чудно, чем странно.   maybe it could be better if you described the difference... 
> smth like "Вы даже не странный, вы чудной какой-то", although there is not that much difference outside context...   At first, she just pointed out that he doesn't look like a doctor. So what she meant by 変わってる was "strange for a doctor", or "he has some unique manner". But when he started talking about his power, he seems "strange as a person", or even "abnormal". Yeah, this is really a little defference, not necessarily worth making sure..

 Thanks, I was thinking like that too... What I wrote sounds a bit like that to me in this context, but maybe someone can suggest something better... I couldn't think of anything...

----------


## ST

я бы так сказал-"скорее необычный, чем страннй".... Т.к. "необычный" несет позитивный оттенок, а "странный"-негативный...так что это звучит нормально.

----------


## laxxy

> я бы так сказал-"скорее необычный, чем страннй".... Т.к. "необычный" несет позитивный оттенок, а "странный"-негативный...так что это звучит нормально.

 Ты наверное имел в виду наоборот, да? 
Тоже можно...

----------


## ST

угу. Но наоборот не так хорошо звучит  ::

----------


## laxxy

> угу. Но наоборот не так хорошо звучит

 Я так понимаю, что она хочет сказать, что он не только выглядит необычно, но и сам со странностями.

----------


## ST

ну тогда: "ты не только _выглядишь_ странно, да?"   ::

----------


## laxxy

BTW: I just noticed that the first 2 chapters are available on #lurk, in an English scanlation (MOGさん's translation is better though, looking at the first couple pages  :: )

----------


## ST

cool!

----------


## laxxy

BTW, you guys should check out this educational bilingual comic:  http://rapidshare.de/files/30723735/_Mo ... 1.rar.html  ::

----------


## MOG

> 1.2.5
> かずい：彼は幼い頃心にひどくキズを負ってしまったんです。だからそれまでの彼の精神と記憶を全て壊してボ  クが引き取り育てました。10歳で赤ん坊と同じになってしまったので未だに子どものようなことをしています  けど･･･あれで一応18歳なんですよ。　全然信じていませんね？
> 夜志保：まぁね

 Казуй: Он получил большую травму когда он еще был мальнком. Поэтому стирая все его психи и памяти, я его принимал к себе и воспитывал. Получается, что он стал тем же самым, как ребенок в возрасте десяти, и еще ведет себя как мальчик, но ему уже восемьнадцать лет. Совсем не верите, Да?
Ящихо: Да нет.    

> 1.2.6
> かずい：ここに二つのどら焼きがあります。でもちょっと事情がありまして･･･両方ともアンコが入っていま  せん。
> (He takes off his pierced earrings)
> 夜志保：？
> かずい：どちらにもアンコが入っていないのは覚えていますね？
> (He touches her on the head)

 Казуй: Здесь две оладьи. Но по обстоятельству... нет бобового джема в обоих оладьях.
Ящихо: ?
Казуй: Вы помните, что нет бобового джема в обоих оладьях?    

> 1.2.7
> かずい：さて、山下さん。どっちがアンコの入っているどら焼きでしょう
> 夜志保：こっち
> かずい：どうぞ確かめてみて下さい
> (She opens them up and finds no bean paste in the cake)
> 夜志保：（あっそういえばアンコが　入っていたことは覚えていたはずなのに･･･）

 Казуй: Ну, Ямащита-сан. В которой оладьи бобовый джем?
Ящихо: В этой.
Казуй: проверите пожалуйста.
Яхихо: (... Ах, помнится бобового джема    я должна помнила, что есть в ней ...) 
Тут предложения в голову Ящихо не окончено. Поэтому не уверен, как понимать его. Я понимаю, как あ、そういえばアンコが（入っていなかったんだ。）入っていたことは覚えていたはずなのに（どうして記憶が  違うんだろう？）

----------


## ST

> Казуй: Он получил большую травму когда он еще был мальчиком. Поэтому стирая все его психозы (психи=плохие люди, "psycho") и воспоминания, я его принял к себе и воспитал. Получается, что он стал таким же, как ребенок в возрасте десяти, и еще ведет себя как мальчик, но ему уже восемьнадцать лет. Совсем не верите, Да? 
> Ящихо: Да нет.

----------


## laxxy

> 1.2.6
> かずい：ここに二つのどら焼きがあります。でもちょっと事情がありまして･･･両方ともアンコが入っていま  せん。
> (He takes off his pierced earrings) (I think you can say either 'piercings' or 'earrings')
> 夜志保：？
> かずい：どちらにもアンコが入っていないのは覚えていますね？
> (He touches her on the head)
> 			
> 		  Казуй: Здесь две оладьи. Но так сложилось, что ни в одной из оладий нет бобового джема.
> Ящихо: ?
> Казуй: Вы помните, что в обоих оладьях нет бобового джема?

 Поскольку речь идет об отсутствии чего-л., по-моему, лучше использовать вариант с отрицанием ("ни в одной... нет"). Подозреваю, что "в обоих нет" говорить некорректно, хотя такое и можно иногда услышать. Для верности можно еще кого-нибудь спросить, наверное, но по-моему так. 
BTW, Is it common to see an expression like ありまして? 
also, 入って　=　はいって？   

> [quote:3fyi2eef]1.2.7
> かずい：さて、山下さん。どっちがアンコの入っているどら焼きでしょう
> 夜志保：こっち
> かずい：どうぞ確かめてみて下さい
> (She opens them up and finds no bean paste in the cake)
> 夜志保：（あっそういえばアンコが　入っていたことは覚えていたはずなのに･･･）

 Казуй: Ну, Ямащита-сан. В которой оладьe бобовый джем?
Ящихо: В этой.
Казуй: проверьте пожалуйста.
Яхихо: (... Ах, помнится бобового джема    я должна помнила, что есть в ней ...)[/quote:3fyi2eef]
This sentence does not really work.
maybe smth like:
А, да, действительно, я же [вроде бы?] помнила что в них было... (maybe: что в них ничего не было)
I'm not sure how much certainty そういえば conveys, depending on that "вроде бы" may or may not be appropriate...

----------


## MOG

> Казуй: Он получил большую травму когда он еще был мальчиком. Поэтому стирая все его психозы (психи=плохие люди, "psycho") и воспоминания, я его принял к себе и воспитал. Получается, что он стал таким же, как ребенок в возрасте десяти, и еще ведет себя как мальчик, но ему уже восемьнадцать лет. Совсем не верите, Да? 
> Ящихо: Да нет.

 Спасибо. А ты еще не скажешь пожалуйста, почему тут совершенное время более подходится?

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by ST     
> 			
> 				Казуй: Он получил большую травму когда он еще был мальчиком. Поэтому , стерев все его психозы (психи=плохие люди, "psycho") и воспоминания, я его принял к себе и воспитал. Получается, что он стал таким же, как ребенок в возрасте десяти, и еще ведет себя как мальчик, но ему уже восемьнадцать лет. Совсем не верите, Да? 
> Ящихо: Да нет.
> 			
> 		     Спасибо. А ты еще не скажешь пожалуйста, почему тут совершенное время более подходится?

 В смысле, глаголы совершенного вида? (я не знаю, как вас учат, но по-моему говорить о "совершенном времени" в русском языке не совсем корректно). 
imo: Несовершенный глагол тут означал бы повторное действие ("я его несколько раз принимал к себе и пытался воспитывать, но каждый раз он от меня убегал").
Я бы сказал "взял к себе" btw.

----------


## MOG

Спасибо!!  

> Originally Posted by MOG     
> 			
> 				1.2.6
> かずい：ここに二つのどら焼きがあります。でもちょっと事情がありまして･･･両方ともアンコが入っていま  せん。
> (He takes off his pierced earrings) (I think you can say either 'piercings' or 'earrings')
> 夜志保：？
> かずい：どちらにもアンコが入っていないのは覚えていますね？
> (He touches her on the head)
> 			
> ...

 Very common, I think.
And 入って is はいって. But why, this is the second time you ask about this word  ::     

> [quote:3k51qfai]1.2.7
> かずい：さて、山下さん。どっちがアンコの入っているどら焼きでしょう
> 夜志保：こっち
> かずい：どうぞ確かめてみて下さい
> (She opens them up and finds no bean paste in the cake)
> 夜志保：（あっそういえばアンコが　入っていたことは覚えていたはずなのに･･･）

 Казуй: Ну, Ямащита-сан. В которой оладьe бобовый джем?
Ящихо: В этой.
Казуй: проверьте пожалуйста.
Яхихо: (... Ах, помнится бобового джема    я должна помнила, что есть в ней ...)[/quote:3k51qfai]
This sentence does not really work.
maybe smth like:
А, да, действительно, я же [вроде бы?] помнила что в них было... (maybe: что в них ничего не было)
I'm not sure how much certainty そういえば conveys, depending on that "вроде бы" may or may not be appropriate...[/quote]
Yours sounds pretty well. I think "я же помнила" is just what it conveys.

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG        Originally Posted by ST     
> 			
> 				Казуй: Он получил большую травму когда он еще был мальчиком. Поэтому , стерев все его психозы (психи=плохие люди, "psycho") и воспоминания, я его принял к себе и воспитал. Получается, что он стал таким же, как ребенок в возрасте десяти, и еще ведет себя как мальчик, но ему уже восемьнадцать лет. Совсем не верите, Да? 
> Ящихо: Да нет.
> 			
> 		     Спасибо. А ты еще не скажешь пожалуйста, почему тут совершенное время более подходится?   В смысле, глаголы совершенного вида? (я не знаю, как вас учат, но по-моему говорить о "совершенном времени" в русском языке не совсем корректно). 
> imo: Несовершенный глагол тут означал бы повторное действие ("я его несколько раз принимал к себе и пытался воспитывать, но каждый раз он от меня убегал").
> Я бы сказал "взял к себе" btw.

 Ага, понял, спасибо. И я просто перепутал, хотел сказать "совершенный вид".

----------


## laxxy

> Спасибо!!       Originally Posted by laxxy        Originally Posted by MOG     
> 			
> 				1.2.6
> かずい：ここに二つのどら焼きがあります。でもちょっと事情がありまして･･･両方ともアンコが入っていま  せん。
> (He takes off his pierced earrings) (I think you can say either 'piercings' or 'earrings')
> 夜志保：？
> かずい：どちらにもアンコが入っていないのは覚えていますね？
> (He touches her on the head)
> 			
> ...

 I thought in the middle of the sentence one would normally use a regular form, not polite (あって?)
And I am always confusing はいる and いる readings.

----------


## MOG

> I thought in the middle of the sentence one would normally use a regular form, not polite (あって?)
> And I am always confusing はいる and いる readings.

 もちろんそれでもかまわないと思いますよ。「事情があって、・・・」「事情がありまして、・・・」どちらで  もいいと思いますが。 
それから、「入る」を「いる」と読むのは慣用句により多く見られる気がします。普通は「はいる」だけでしょ  うね。

----------


## MOG

> 1.2.8
> かずい：少しだけ記憶を消させてもらいました。つらい記憶を忘れてしまうことは現実から逃げることだという  人もいますが･･･そういう理論だけでは解決できない時だってあると思うんです。どうでしょう、信じてもら  えましたか？
> (He put on the pierced earrings)
> 夜志保：そのピアスって今みたいな変な力使う時はずすの？
> かずい：え･･･まぁ一種の制御装置みたいなものですね

 Казуй: Я немного стирал вашу память. Некоторые люди говорят, что забыть тяжелые воспоминания – это уходить от действительности... но я думаю, что бывает время, когда невозможно разрешить лишь с такой теории. Ну как, теперь Вы убедились?
Ящихо: Вы снимаете эти серьги, когда используете такой необычный сил, как сейчас?
Казуй: Э...ну да, это типа контрольной аппаратуры.    

> 1.3.1
> 夜志保：だからださいんだーっそのピアス
> かずい：え?
> 夜志保：あたしのピアスの方がかわいい。これあたしに似合うから。一番気に入ってるの。
> 　　　　要するにださいかださくないかって似合うか似合わないかってことよ。あたしは似合ったものじゃなき  ゃいやなの。しょうがなくて付けてるのは似合ってるのとは違うの
> かずい：そ･･･そうなんですか･･･でも･･･　話が･･･
> 夜志保：あいつは、あたしに一番似合ってた

 Ящихо: Поэтому (не знаю, как лучше перевести прилагательное ださい) эти серьги
Казуй: Э?
Ящихо: Мои серьги круче. Это мне идет. Нравится лучше всего. Короче говоря, (ださいかださくないか) – это идет или нет. Мне неприятно кроме того, что мне идет. Носить неповоле и кому-то идти – это другое дело.
Казуй: Ага-а, это так...? Но...  переходит...
Ящихо: Он мне подходил лучше всех.    

> 1.3.2
> (She hands clip of an article to Kazui)
> （*少年刺殺される*
> グループ同士の抗争
> 十日午前三時頃渋谷区代々木の路上で少年の刺殺死体が発見された。被害者は渋谷区本町三丁目に住むスナック  アルバイト伊藤鉄也さん（17）。伊藤さんは渋谷の少年グループに所属していたため、警察では少年グループ  ･･･）
> かずい：これは･･･
> 夜志保：それがあたしに一番似合ってたあいつだよ

 (ПАРНЯ ЗАКОЛОЛИ
Борьба между группой
Десятого в часа три ночи найден заколоный труп парня на улице Ёёги в районе Щибуя. Жертва был Ито Тецуя(17), живущий на улице номер 3 в Хонмати в районе Щибуя, подработающий в закусочной баре. Он пренадлежил к малодежному клубу, поэтому милиция подозревает этот клуб...)
Казуй: Это...
Ящихо: Это он, который подходил мне лучше всего.

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by MOG  1.2.8
> かずい：少しだけ記憶を消させてもらいました。つらい記憶を忘れてしまうことは現実から逃げることだという  人もいますが･･･そういう理論だけでは解決できない時だってあると思うんです。どうでしょう、信じてもら  えましたか？
> (He put on the pierced earrings)
> 夜志保：そのピアスって今みたいな変な力使う時はずすの？
> かずい：え･･･まぁ一種の制御装置みたいなものですね   Казуй: Я стёр небольшую часть вашей памяти. Некоторые люди говорят, что забывать тяжелые воспоминания – значит уходить от действительности... но я думаю, что бывают ситуации, которые невозможно разрешить лишь с помощью такой теории. Ну как, теперь Вы убедились? 
> Ящихо: Вы снимаете эти серьги, когда используете такую необычную силу, как сейчас?
> Казуй: Э...ну да, это типа контрольной аппаратуры.      
> 			
> 				1.3.1
> ...

 mb. "Поэтому у вас такие простенькие серьги?"
I'll ask my wife what word in her opinion would be better fitting here  :: 
"простые/простенькие" is probably close, but it might not work too well with the comparison the girl makes below, as it is not really related to how well something fits.   

> Казуй: Э?
> Ящихо: Мои серьги круче.

 I'd translate it as just "Мои сережки красивые/хорошо смотрятся". Is there a direct comparison (vs. his earrings) there? Is が indicating it?   

> Они мне идут. Нравятся лучше всего. 
> Короче говоря, (ださいかださくないか) – это идет или нет. Мне неприятно кроме того, что мне идет. Носить неповоле и кому-то идти – это другое дело.

 Что выглядит просто, а что нет, зависит от того, насколько вещь человеку подходит. Вещи, которые мне не подходят, мне не нравятся. 
What does しょうがなくて mean here? (しょう　が　無くて? What is しょう?) I didn't get this sentence, and I am not sure I really understood the translation.   

> かずい：そ･･･そうなんですか･･･でも･･･　話が･･･
> 夜志保：あいつは、あたしに一番似合ってた
> Казуй: Ага-а, это так...? Но...  переходит...
> Ящихо: Он мне подходил лучше всех.

 ok.

----------


## MOG

Спасибо большое за исправления!!  

> Originally Posted by MOG     
> 			
> 				1.3.1
> 夜志保：だからださいんだーっそのピアス
> かずい：え?
> 夜志保：あたしのピアスの方がかわいい。これあたしに似合うから。一番気に入ってるの。
> 　　　　要するにださいかださくないかって似合うか似合わないかってことよ。あたしは似合ったものじゃなき  ゃいやなの。しょうがなくて付けてるのは似合ってるのとは違うの
> 			
> 		  Ящихо: Поэтому (не знаю, как лучше перевести прилагательное ださい) эти серьги   mb. "Поэтому у вас такие простенькие серьги?"
> ...

 Well, "простенькие" does sound close, and I think this is the very best idea of the word. I have no idea if it works in Russian here, though.   

> [quote:5z1xe1n1]Казуй: Э?
> Ящихо: Мои серьги круче.

 I'd translate it as just "Мои сережки красивые/хорошо смотрятся". Is there a direct comparison (vs. his earrings) there? Is が indicating it?[/quote:5z1xe1n1]
～の方が indicates it.   

> [quote:5z1xe1n1]Они мне идут. Нравятся лучше всего. 
> Короче говоря, (ださいかださくないか) – это идет или нет. Мне неприятно кроме того, что мне идет. Носить неповоле и кому-то идти – это другое дело.

 Что выглядит просто, а что нет, зависит от того, насколько вещь человеку подходит. Вещи, которые мне не подходят, мне не нравятся. 
What does しょうがなくて mean here? (しょう　が　無くて? What is しょう?) I didn't get this sentence, and I am not sure I really understood the translation.[/quote:5z1xe1n1]
しょうがない – completely same as 仕方なく(idiom): can't be helped; inevitable; having no choice. 仕方 means a way to get out of something fell upon him in this phrase. しょう is derived from しよう（仕様）, which means same as 仕方 here.

----------


## laxxy

> Well, "простенькие" does sound close, and I think this is the very best idea of the word. I have no idea if it works in Russian here, though.

 I think it's fine. It has less of a negative connotation than, say, English "plain", and apparently than ださい, but it can be addedd there saying, e.g., "Что выглядит _слишком_ просто, а что нет..." below.   

> [quote:r4f0hquv][quote:r4f0hquv]Казуй: Э?
> Ящихо: Мои серьги круче.

 I'd translate it as just "Мои сережки красивые/хорошо смотрятся". Is there a direct comparison (vs. his earrings) there? Is が indicating it?[/quote:r4f0hquv]
～の方が indicates it.[/quote:r4f0hquv]  ::     

> [quote:r4f0hquv][quote:r4f0hquv]Они мне идут. Нравятся лучше всего. 
> Короче говоря, (ださいかださくないか) – это идет или нет. Мне неприятно кроме того, что мне идет. Носить неповоле и кому-то идти – это другое дело.

 Что выглядит просто, а что нет, зависит от того, насколько вещь человеку подходит. Вещи, которые мне не подходят, мне не нравятся. 
What does しょうがなくて mean here? (しょう　が　無くて? What is しょう?) I didn't get this sentence, and I am not sure I really understood the translation.[/quote:r4f0hquv]
しょうがない – completely same as 仕方なく(idiom): can't be helped; inevitable; having no choice. 仕方 means a way to get out of something fell upon him in this phrase. しょう is derived from しよう（仕様）, which means same as 仕方 here.[/quote:r4f0hquv]
しょうがなくて付けてるのは似合ってるのとは違うの 
smth like "Конечно, если нет выбора, то это другое дело."    

> Ящихо: Он мне подходил лучше всех.

 OK.   

> [quote:r4f0hquv]1.3.2
> (She hands clip of an article to Kazui)
> （*少年刺殺される*
> グループ同士の抗争
> 十日午前三時頃渋谷区代々木の路上で少年の刺殺死体が発見された。被害者は渋谷区本町三丁目に住むスナック  アルバイト伊藤鉄也さん（17）。伊藤さんは渋谷の少年グループに所属していたため、警察では少年グループ  ･･･）
> かずい：これは･･･
> 夜志保：それがあたしに一番似合ってたあいつだよ

 (ПАРНЯ ЗАКОЛОЛИ
Борьба между группировками
Десятого числа в часа три (either "часа в три" or "в три часа", the former indicating uncertainty) ночи найден труп заколотого парня (you can't kill a труп, it's already dead) на улице Ёёги в районе Щибуя. Жертвой был Ито Тецуя(17), живший на улице номер 3 в Хонмати в районе Щибуя, подрабатывавший в закусочной/баре (use either закусочной or баре). Он принадлежал к мoлодежному клубу, поэтому полиция подозревает этот клуб...)
Казуй: Это...
Ящихо: Это он, который подходил мне лучше всего.[/quote:r4f0hquv] 
It's a fine translation, but a couple notes:
- this is more of a colloquial style, not newspaper style. 
- "клуб" is a word more fitting for an astronomy club or the like, rather than a gang
- "зарезали" is much more common than "закололи". There is also a very colloquial "подрезали" (which may or may not imply death of the victim). A newspaper article would not use any of these though. It may go smth like this: 
УБИЙСТВО ПОДРОСТКА
Борьба между группировками
Десятого числа около трех часов ночи на улице Ёёги в районе Щибуя был обнаружен труп молодого мужчины с ножевыми ранениями. Жертва была опознана как Ито Тецуя, 19хх г.р., проживавший в 3-м микрорайоне в Хонмати в районе Щибуя и подрабатывавший в закусочной. Поскольку он принадлежал к местной молодежной группировке, полиция подозревает ее [в причастности к этому преступлению]. (I think there is a bit of a contradiction here, the title has "gang warfare" in it so I'd guess that some other gang were suspected. I followed your translation, but does anything in the text indicate that they suspect the guy's own gang to be responsible?) 
(I'm no journalist either though).

----------


## laxxy

I translated 丁目 as "микрорайoн". Most Russian cities have a street system, but some do have a "микрорайoн" system where a town is divided roughly into sections and the buildings are numbered within each section. It is usually bigger than one block though, as I haven't been to Japan, I am not sure how large 丁目 are. 
"3-я улица" makes me think about a system like that of NYC, which is as far as I understand different.

----------


## MOG

> [quote:3mvhyixe]1.3.2
> (She hands clip of an article to Kazui)
> （*少年刺殺される*
> グループ同士の抗争
> 十日午前三時頃渋谷区代々木の路上で少年の刺殺死体が発見された。被害者は渋谷区本町三丁目に住むスナック  アルバイト伊藤鉄也さん（17）。伊藤さんは渋谷の少年グループに所属していたため、警察では少年グループ  ･･･）
> かずい：これは･･･
> 夜志保：それがあたしに一番似合ってたあいつだよ
> 			
> 		  (ПАРНЯ ЗАКОЛОЛИ
> ...

 It's a fine translation, but a couple notes:
- this is more of a colloquial style, not newspaper style. 
- "клуб" is a word more fitting for an astronomy club or the like, rather than a gang
- "зарезали" is much more common than "закололи". There is also a very colloquial "подрезали" (which may or may not imply death of the victim). A newspaper article would not use any of these though. It may go smth like this: 
УБИЙСТВО ПОДРОСТКА
Борьба между группировками
Десятого числа около трех часов ночи на улице Ёёги в районе Щибуя был обнаружен труп молодого мужчины с ножевыми ранениями. Жертва была опознана как Ито Тецуя, 19хх г.р., проживавший в 3-м микрорайоне в Хонмати в районе Щибуя и подрабатывавший в закусочной. Поскольку он принадлежал к местной молодежной группировке, полиция подозревает ее [в причастности к этому преступлению]. (I think there is a bit of a contradiction here, the title has "gang warfare" in it so I'd guess that some other gang were suspected. I followed your translation, but does anything in the text indicate that they suspect the guy's own gang to be responsible?) 
(I'm no journalist either though).[/quote:3mvhyixe] 
あああ、すみません、適当に訳してしまったためにこんな仕事をさせてしまって  ::  　大変ありがとうございます！！   

> Поскольку он принадлежал к местной молодежной группировке, полиция подозревает ее [в причастности к этому преступлению]. [color=green](I think there is a bit of a contradiction here, the title has "gang warfare" in it so I'd guess that some other gang were suspected. I followed your translation, but does anything in the text indicate that they suspect the guy's own gang to be responsible?)

 The detective says folloing sentence when he kill Yashiho.. so it is..  

> さて･･･伊藤は仲間同士のケンカということで死んでもらったが･･･

----------


## laxxy

> あああ、すみません、適当に訳してしまったためにこんな仕事をさせてしまって  　大変ありがとうございます！！

 No problem at all, thanks for all your help. Your Russian is a lot better than my Japanese, this was mostly about style.   

> [quote:30re9u20]Поскольку он принадлежал к местной молодежной группировке, полиция подозревает ее [в причастности к этому преступлению]. [color=green](I think there is a bit of a contradiction here, the title has "gang warfare" in it so I'd guess that some other gang were suspected. I followed your translation, but does anything in the text indicate that they suspect the guy's own gang to be responsible?)

 The detective says folloing sentence when he kill Yashiho.. so it is..  

> さて･･･伊藤は仲間同士のケンカということで死んでもらったが･･･

 [/quote:30re9u20] 
Got it.
It's funny how sometimes one can see a new word several times in a row, like 喧嘩 that Chiyo also used in the other comic  ::

----------


## MOG

> 1.3.3
> 夜志保：そこにケンカで刺されたってなってるでしょ、でもそれウソ。あたしだけは本当のこと知  ってるんだ。*あいつは殺された*
> 　　　　本当に･･･あいつは殺されたんだよ。あたしにばっか幸せになってほしいとか言っとい  てね。
> 　　　　あいつやばい仕事してるって言ってた。殺されるかもしんないから、オレと一緒に逃げないかって･･  ･
> 　　　　でもその時･･･ずっと連絡もしてこないで何言ってんのって･･･ロクに話聞かないで電話切ったん  だ。
> 　　　　あいつの死を知ったのは次の日の朝･･･　新聞でその切り抜きの記事見て･･･

 Ящихо: Здесь написано, что он закололи в драке, но это неправда. Только я знаю правду. Он убили. Правда... он убили. Хоть сказав, что он хочет лишь мне стать счастливой. Он говорил, «Веду опасную работу. Возможно, меня убиют, так что не будем убегать...» Но тогда... послушав его невнимательно и ответив «что ты говоришь, хоть давно без сообщений»... и отключала телефон. Знала его смерть утром в следующий день... почитав эту вырезку артикуля в газете...

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by MOG  1.3.3
> 夜志保：そこにケンカで刺されたってなってるでしょ、でもそれウソ。あたしだけは本当のこと知  ってるんだ。*あいつは殺された*
> 　　　　本当に･･･あいつは殺されたんだよ。あたしにばっか幸せになってほしいとか言っとい  てね。
> 　　　　あいつやばい仕事してるって言ってた。殺されるかもしんないから、オレと一緒に逃げないかって･･  ･
> 　　　　でもその時･･･ずっと連絡もしてこないで何言ってんのって･･･ロクに話聞かないで電話切ったん  だ。
> 　　　　あいつの死を知ったのは次の日の朝･･･　新聞でその切り抜きの記事見て･･･   Ящихо: Здесь написано, что его закололи в драке, но это неправда. Только я знаю правду. Eго убили. Правда... его убили.

 I don't really see the difference, "закололи в драке" is "убили" too.   

> あたしにばっか幸せになってほしいとか言っといてね。
> Хоть сказав, что он хочет лишь мне стать счастливой.

 ばっか＝ばっかり?
～言っといて　is probably also a short form of something, but I am not sure of what. perhaps "Он сказал, что только хочет, чтобы я стала счастливой".   

> Он говорил, «Веду опасную работу.

 Он сказал: "У меня опасная работа" / "я занимаюсь опасным делом" (the former implies that his job is generally dangerous, and the latter may also mean that, but also that he is just doing something dangerous now).   

> Возможно, меня убьют, так что не будем убегать...»

 Could it be "...давай вместе убежим"?    

> Но тогда... послушав его невнимательно и ответив «что ты [такое] говоришь, при том что ты так давно со мной не общался»... я отключила телефон (probably: "повесила трубку", "отключила телефон" would mean that she also pulled the phone plug out).

 Since this is a conversation, a more common way of saying this would be smth like "но в тот раз я его не выслушала внимательно. Я сказала "..." и повесила трубку".   

> Узнала о его смерти утром на следующий день... прочитав эту статью в газете...

 "статья" превращается в "вырезку" когда ее вырезают  ::  она видимо сначала ее прочитала.
артикул = product code (I think), I only ever saw this word on some clothing labels.

----------


## ST

ага. есть газета (newspaper). А в газете-статьи (newspaper articles). Статью можно вырезать из газеты и приклеить на стену (иногда в кино так делают маньяки   ::  ). Может это имелось в виду?

----------


## laxxy

> ага. есть газета (newspaper). А в газете-статьи (newspaper articles). Статью можно вырезать из газеты и приклеить на стену (иногда в кино так делают маньяки   ). Может это имелось в виду?

 Нет, имелась в виду просто вырезка из газеты, которую она носит с собой и которую она показала доктору. (или в Новосибирске так не говорят??)

----------


## ST

хм, ну если вырезка из газеты тогда ОК

----------


## laxxy

Ну, я скачал себе первую главу, чтобы смотреть картинки  ::

----------


## ST

угу, с картинками проще.

----------


## MOG

Thanks a lot, laxxy!  

> Originally Posted by MOG        Originally Posted by MOG  1.3.3
> 夜志保：そこにケンカで刺されたってなってるでしょ、でもそれウソ。あたしだけは本当のこと知  ってるんだ。*あいつは殺された*
> 　　　　本当に･･･あいつは殺されたんだよ。あたしにばっか幸せになってほしいとか言っとい  てね。
> 　　　　あいつやばい仕事してるって言ってた。殺されるかもしんないから、オレと一緒に逃げないかって･･  ･
> 　　　　でもその時･･･ずっと連絡もしてこないで何言ってんのって･･･ロクに話聞かないで電話切ったん  だ。
> 　　　　あいつの死を知ったのは次の日の朝･･･　新聞でその切り抜きの記事見て･･･   Ящихо: Здесь написано, что его закололи в драке, но это неправда. Только я знаю правду. Eго убили. Правда... его убили.   I don't really see the difference, "закололи в драке" is "убили" too.

 I mean, ケンカで刺された is more of an accident, while 殺された is being killed intentionally.   

> [quote:3vewcx2f]あたしにばっか幸せになってほしいとか言っといてね。
> Хоть сказав, что он хочет лишь мне стать счастливой.

 ばっか＝ばっかり?
～言っといて　is probably also a short form of something, but I am not sure of what. perhaps "Он сказал, что только хочет, чтобы я стала счастливой".[/quote:3vewcx2f]
Yes, ばっか＝ばっかり
～言っておいて is the full pronunciation of ～言っといて
And ～言っておきながら can be used to mean the same.   

> [quote:3vewcx2f] Возможно, меня убьют, так что не будем убегать...»

 Could it be "...давай вместе убежим"? [/quote:3vewcx2f]
Да, наверное. Сначала писал именно так, но потом подумал, так как в оригинале предложение 逃げないか, поменял его, чтобы чуть и звучило буквально... но не знаю..  ::

----------


## laxxy

> I mean, ケンカで刺された is more of an accident, while 殺された is being killed intentionally.

 "...его убили не случайно" would be ok. Is 殺す used mostly for a premeditated murder, or is the difference simply coming from context here? Can 殺された be used for, e.g. someone dying at war, etc?   

> ～言っておいて is the full pronunciation of ～言っといて
> And ～言っておきながら can be used to mean the same.

 Is it the same おいて　（置いて？） that we had in the frame with the cakes?   

> [quote:38jhumnh][quote:38jhumnh] Возможно, меня убьют, так что не будем убегать...»

 Could it be "...давай вместе убежим"? [/quote:38jhumnh]
Да, наверное. Сначала писал именно так, но потом подумал, так как в оригинале предложение 逃げないか, поменял его, чтобы чуть и звучило буквально... но не знаю..  :: [/quote:38jhumnh]
But "...давай вместе убежим" is a possible translation, isn't it?
I think it makes more sense here.

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG  I mean, ケンカで刺された is more of an accident, while 殺された is being killed intentionally.   "...его убили не случайно" would be ok. Is 殺す used mostly for a premeditated murder, or is the difference simply coming from context here? Can 殺された be used for, e.g. someone dying at war, etc?

 Sometimes used for a premeditated murder, and it is clear in this context.
If someone dying at war, it would be more appropriate to say 戦争で亡くなった/命を落とした/死んだ or 戦死した   

> [quote:24ouejk6]～言っておいて is the full pronunciation of ～言っといて
> And ～言っておきながら can be used to mean the same.

 Is it the same おいて　（置いて？） that we had in the frame with the cakes?[/quote:24ouejk6]
Yes, it is but I'm not sure if 置いて is appropriate kanji for it  ::    

> [quote:24ouejk6][quote:24ouejk6][quote:24ouejk6] Возможно, меня убьют, так что не будем убегать...»

 Could it be "...давай вместе убежим"? [/quote:24ouejk6]
Да, наверное. Сначала писал именно так, но потом подумал, так как в оригинале предложение 逃げないか, поменял его, чтобы чуть и звучило буквально... но не знаю..  :: [/quote:24ouejk6]
But "...давай вместе убежим" is a possible translation, isn't it?
I think it makes more sense here.[/quote:24ouejk6]
You're right, it makes more sense..

----------

